# MrSilver - Fat kid turned skinny fat adult - The Road to Glory (with aid of Cycles)



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Firstly hello and welcome!

I've decided as well as storing all my personal information to myself in MyFitnessPal and in my phones notes that I'll also chuck it up on UK-Muscle as generally speaking everyone seems very friendly and supportive (thanks everyone who has gave me input already). It should allow people to help give further advice or critique parts of my diet and/or workouts in order to help me get into better shape as well as keep my logs publicly available, potentially helping someone else later on down the line!

I'll start off with a little background about myself, I was the younger of two brothers, always the overweight one, couldn't help but eat and drink everything in site which had a bit of a snow ball effect growing up, food was my comfort blanket and safety. The bigger I got the more I got bullied, which led to more eating. Fast forward to the tender age of 20/21 and I was at University weighing in at around 106kg at my heaviest weight ever in my first year. I started smoking weed and dropped down to around 85kg. From that point on I've been in and out of gyms for the last six years. A few years back I did a Test E and Var cycle which got my strength up to 5x190 DL, 5x140 Squat and 5x70 Bench, this disappeared after going through a break up with long term partner and I reverted back to my old ways. I still went to the gym two or three times a week but as far as diet was concerned - there wasn't one.

Fast forward to now at the tender age of 27 and I have been hitting the gym again for a good six months off and on (doing some sort of bro split), whilst diet has improved it hasn't been really been nailed. I do have a fairly good understanding of diet now though, avoid processed foods generally, white meat, red meat and vegetables are the staple of any decent diet. Chicken, Turkey, Salmon, White Fish, Red Meats, Rice, Pasta, Broccoli, Peas, Sprouts, basically anything green or anything that will mould / be out of date after a week!

I rarely drink, don't smoke and generally am quite a boring sod!  I'm having bloods taken tomorrow so once results from those are back they will be added to this initial post.

Following on from my post regarding advice for a simple 500mg Test E & 50mg Anavar cycle (found here) I will be looking to start cycle from the beginning of next month running for 10 weeks. The cycle looks like this:

*Test E & Var Cycle Week 1-10 ORIGINAL*
Test E 2ml 500mg / E7D *week 1-10.*
Anavar 50mg ED *week 3-10.*
Phrama GH 2.4iu E2D *week 1-16.*
HCG (Sperm Protection) 500iu Mon/Thur *week 1-11.*
Adex (AI) 0.25mg E2D *week 1-12.*
Prov (Libido) 12.5mg E2D* week 1-10.*

*Test E & Dbol & Var Cycle Week 1-10 REVISION 03/10/18*
Test E 2ml 500mg / E7D *week 1-10.*
DBol 40mg ED* week 1-2.*
Anavar 50mg ED *week 3-10.*
Phrama GH 2.4iu E2D *week 1-16.*
HCG (Sperm Protection) 500iu Mon/Thur *week 1-11.*
Adex (AI) 0.25mg E2D *week 1-12.*
Nolva 20mg ED week 1-2*.*
Prov (Libido) 12.5mg E2D* week 1-10.*

*PCT Week 14-16 (begin 21days after last Test E jab)*
Clomid 50/50/50mg ED *week 14-16.*
Nolva 20/20/20mg ED *week 14-16.*

*Extra / Supplements*
NAC for liver protection.
EAA's.
ALA for GDA.
Omega 3/6/9 for joints.
Flaxseed oil for joints.

Initially I had no intention of sticking GH in but I have access to a pharma supply so seems silly not to give it a go at a low dose of 2.4 iu throughout every other day.

*Stats*
Age: 27.
Height: 6'1.
Weight: 79kg.
Maintenance cals: 2,850.

*Minimum Daily Macro Goals*
Protein 190g+
Carb 250g+
Fat 90g+
Calories 3000+

I will be aiming to eat around 3300 calories a day, potentially upping fats slightly as they're easier calories to find via eggs, nuts, oils etc.

Next up is the workout plan, having dabbled with Starting Strength, PPL and UpperLower splits in the past I believe this will be the best value way of adding on quality LBM.

*Workout Plan*
Mon - [Pull] Rack Pulls 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4 reps. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 3x12-15.
Tue - [Push] Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skull Crushers 3x12-15.
Wed - [Legs] Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.
Thur - Rest.
Fri - [UpperA] Bench 3x5. Rack Pull 3x5. Overhead Press 3x5. OR [Upper B] Bench 3x5. Chins 3x10. Yate Rows 3x5.
Sat - [Lower A] Squats 3x5. Leg Curls 3x10. Calf Raises 3x-15-20. OR [Lower B] Leg Press 3x5. SLDL 3x5. Smith Calf Raise 3x15-20.
Sun - Rest.

The PPL focuses on a mixture of heavy progressive heavy compound lifts and the upper/lower focuses on strength with three very heavy sets of 5 (similar to starting strength). Weight will be added when the full number of reps is reached twice in a row. The heavier weight will then stay the same unless a plateau is hit, in which case the weight will be dropped down twice before proceeding.

Cardio for 15 mins of Low Impact Steady State after each session (Mon/Tue/Wed/Fri/Sat) to keep cardiovascular benefits but not burn too many calories.

Lastly heres my starting pictures, be gentle!

Side twist (not tense):









Side view (not tense):









Another side view (not tense):









A side side view (not tense):









Back view, (not tense):









Front view (bit of tensing of arms/shoulders):








Front view letting it all hang (not tense):









Cheers for reading and I hope this becomes a helpful reference/resource for someone! If you believe something is amiss or could be improved please pipe up!

Edit: *Added Blood Results.*


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Pull** Wed 19/09/18*
Cycling 10 min, 94 cal, 3.8km.
Rack Pulls
10x20
10x60
8x80
6x100
4x120
Chin Ups
7xBW
8xBW
7xBW
Skull Crushers
15x10
15x10
15x10
Stretch 15 min.

*Macros*
Calories: 2,850.
Protein: 234g.
Fat: 98g.
Carbs: 259g.

*Food Pictures:*


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Good luck pal will be following.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

In :beer:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

In :beer:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

start HCG from week one
leydig desensitization is bollocks (pardon the pun) Dr Scally has used his power PCT to great success and advocates on cycle use of HCG and says in helping literally thousands of cases he's not once seen a case of leydig cell desensitization in those using the dosages recommended on or post cycle and the best anyone can pluck up is rodent studies to back this claim

its not just about sperm protection either, its keeping your balls from atrophying making recovery MUCH easier

if it was a choice between SERM's or HCG for the steroid cycler id got HCG every time, fortunately you can use both


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

also ditch liv52, its useless

and at a glance it looks like you have a bit of gyno going on?

if this is the case be very vigilant with nipple sensitivity / itchiness / any unusual feeling in your nipples whilst on cycle


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

In for this mate.

Hows your posture? Do you get any issues / pain in shoulders / scapula?


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

I may well get flamed for this but I dont think you need as many calories as that mate, personally. I've been guilty of that in the past, whacking calories up and being happy with scale weight going up week on week, then by the end of the cycle Ive put too much fat on.

@Chelsea is helping me out now and one of many differences he's made is to drop calories down. I was 98kg at the start of my last bulk (my first with Chelsea) I finished it off after 16 weeks at about 105.5kg. 4 weeks into a cruise now and settled at 104kg. Sent progress photos to Chelsea this week and his feedback is I havent put on any bodyfat in that bulk. I'm not being a dick at all, but Im probably slightly lower body fat than you, at around the 100kg mark. Chelsea started me off at 3200 calories a day. Much less than Id done before, and i was convinced Id not make any gains. He upped it a couple of times over the 16 weeks, and I finished off at around 3700 a day, max. I'd think about dropping yours down a little mate, and seeing how you progress first maybe?

Or ideally, speak to Chelsea about coaching - it's the best money I've ever spent, and he's a top bloke too.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

In. Good luck mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sub97 said:


> I may well get flamed for this but I dont think you need as many calories as that mate, personally. I've been guilty of that in the past, whacking calories up and being happy with scale weight going up week on week, then by the end of the cycle Ive put too much fat on.
> 
> @Chelsea is helping me out now and one of many differences he's made is to drop calories down. I was 98kg at the start of my last bulk (my first with Chelsea) I finished it off after 16 weeks at about 105.5kg. 4 weeks into a cruise now and settled at 104kg. Sent progress photos to Chelsea this week and his feedback is I havent put on any bodyfat in that bulk. I'm not being a dick at all, but Im probably slightly lower body fat than you, at around the 100kg mark. Chelsea started me off at 3200 calories a day. Much less than Id done before, and i was convinced Id not make any gains. He upped it a couple of times over the 16 weeks, and I finished off at around 3700 a day, max. I'd think about dropping yours down a little mate, and seeing how you progress first maybe?
> 
> Or ideally, speak to Chelsea about coaching - it's the best money I've ever spent, and he's a top bloke too.


 Your 100kg and you made gains at 3200 cals?


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Your 100kg and you made gains at 3200 cals?


 Yes mate. Upped it after 3-4 weeks to 3500 then 3700 for the last 6 weeks. Like I say, all under Chelsea's guidance.

I just think sometimes some people hit calories too hard under the term bulking, and put too much fat on. Then cruise or come off, cut hard, and lose gains. I've done that myself.

All learning I guess.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sub97 said:


> Yes mate. Upped it after 3-4 weeks to 3500 then 3700 for the last 6 weeks. Like I say, all under Chelsea's guidance.
> 
> I just think sometimes some people hit calories too hard under the term bulking, and put too much fat on. Then cruise or come off, cut hard, and lose gains. I've done that myself.
> 
> All learning I guess.


 Do you move at all during the day?

at that weight I cut on 3000


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Do you move at all during the day?
> 
> at that weight I cut on 3000


 No got a desk based job. Gym for an hour at lunch 5 times a week, half hour brisk dog walk after work. Football Sundays. Thats it.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sub97 said:


> No got a desk based job. Gym for an hour at lunch 5 times a week, half hour brisk dog walk after work. Football Sundays. Thats it.


 I'm maintaining at 4500 at moment and I'm 102kg


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

You look higher muscle mass than the OP though mate, a lot higher.

That was my point - at his build, I think he may well add muscle at those cals but fat too. For no reason.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Sub97 said:


> No got a desk based job. Gym for an hour at lunch 5 times a week, half hour brisk dog walk after work. Football Sundays. Thats it.


 Well that's going to make a big difference vs someone who has a very physical job. It's going to be person dependant how many calories you need.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> Well that's going to make a big difference vs someone who has a very physical job. It's going to be person dependant how many calories you need.


 Yeah definitely.

If the OP is very physically active then fair enough.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

In for follow.

Best of luck mate :thumb


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Good luck pal will be following.


 Cheers Matt! :thumb



Endomorph84 said:


> In :beer:


 Cheers Endomorph84! :thumb



swole troll said:


> start HCG from week one
> leydig desensitization is bollocks (pardon the pun) Dr Scally has used his power PCT to great success and advocates on cycle use of HCG and says in helping literally thousands of cases he's not once seen a case of leydig cell desensitization in those using the dosages recommended on or post cycle and the best anyone can pluck up is rodent studies to back this claim
> 
> its not just about sperm protection either, its keeping your balls from atrophying making recovery MUCH easier
> ...


 Ok, not a problem will adjust it to start week 1! Shall I run it all through PCT as well? Cheers SwoleTroll! :thumb



swole troll said:


> also ditch liv52, its useless
> 
> and at a glance it looks like you have a bit of gyno going on?
> 
> if this is the case be very vigilant with nipple sensitivity / itchiness / any unusual feeling in your nipples whilst on cycle


 Ok, in that case one less supp to remember to take! Well I did say in my other post I think I got man tits, always have done, this is probably the smallest they've ever been!? Will obviously have plenty of Adex to raise dosage as well as excess of Nolva should I need to add 10-20mg a day in if the nips get itchy / sensitive etc. I was hoping if one day I drop to a lower BF% they'll just tighten up? :whistling:



RexEverthing said:


> In for this mate.
> 
> Hows your posture? Do you get any issues / pain in shoulders / scapula?


 Cheers RexEverything! :thumb My posture isn't amazing, I have a defect with my spine, no pain in shoulders or anything because of it, just have a bit of a bent / hunched neck at times.



















Sub97 said:


> I may well get flamed for this but I dont think you need as many calories as that mate, personally. I've been guilty of that in the past, whacking calories up and being happy with scale weight going up week on week, then by the end of the cycle Ive put too much fat on.
> 
> @Chelsea is helping me out now and one of many differences he's made is to drop calories down. I was 98kg at the start of my last bulk (my first with Chelsea) I finished it off after 16 weeks at about 105.5kg. 4 weeks into a cruise now and settled at 104kg. Sent progress photos to Chelsea this week and his feedback is I havent put on any bodyfat in that bulk. I'm not being a dick at all, but Im probably slightly lower body fat than you, at around the 100kg mark. Chelsea started me off at 3200 calories a day. Much less than Id done before, and i was convinced Id not make any gains. He upped it a couple of times over the 16 weeks, and I finished off at around 3700 a day, max. I'd think about dropping yours down a little mate, and seeing how you progress first maybe?
> 
> Or ideally, speak to Chelsea about coaching - it's the best money I've ever spent, and he's a top bloke too.


 Hey Sub97. :thumb Not gonna lie, I'm struggling to get the calories in at the moment! I'm on 2200 for today and I'm sat bloated to hell with a food baby dreading the next lot of calories. I think as in my original post aiming for a minimum of 3,000 is probably advisable as I don't wanna be putting all the effort in to eat right and train right then lack the returns because I didn't eat enough calories? I get what you're saying and might have to lower it but we'll see how I go. I would consider having a coach but I don't think theres any point at this stage? If I can't grasps the basics then it's probably not meant to be. Of course if I was in better shape and trying to squeeze the extra few % then I think it would be very worth it!



CG88 said:


> In. Good luck mate


 Cheers CG88! :thumb



monkeybiker said:


> Well that's going to make a big difference vs someone who has a very physical job. It's going to be person dependant how many calories you need.


 My activity level varies, some weeks I have no work and can just be doing my own thing, others I'm running up and down ladders like a monkey. I'm not shy of cardio if it's needed but have been advised to take it steady and focus on putting some muscle on.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> I'm struggling to get the calories in at the moment! I'm on 2200 for today and I'm sat bloated to hell with a food baby dreading the next lot of calories. I think as in my original post aiming for a minimum of 3,000 is probably advisable as I don't wanna be putting all the effort in to eat right and train right then lack the returns because I didn't eat enough calories?


 Just touching on the above mate, the below is only a suggestion as well. 3000 cals may seem a lot and I get it, however things like oats and or bagels are your friend. 100g of oats in overnight oats is 60g of carbs and wolfed down in seconds.

Also, I see your protein is very high IMO (at 300g) and carbs are only at 250g. Achieving 300g of protein (not including whey) can be tricky for most and I personally believe 200g would be more than adequate, especially at your bodyweight.

Protein at 200g and carb at 350g would be much more manageable, beneficial and calories intake would be much more achievable?

As I say mate, only a suggestion.


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

Get this man some Trenbolone ace..like a sensitive dose of...700mg. But not more. That would be ridicilous. Always wanted to See what this could achieve under these circumstances.. :lol:

best of luck and lots of fun with your Cycle!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Just touching on the above mate, the below is only a suggestion as well. 3000 cals may seem a lot and I get it, however things like oats and or bagels are your friend. 100g of oats in overnight oats is 60g of carbs and wolfed down in seconds.
> 
> Also, I see your protein is very high IMO (at 300g) and carbs are only at 250g. Achieving 300g of protein (not including whey) can be tricky for most and I personally believe 200g would be more than adequate, especially at your bodyweight.
> 
> ...


 Yeah that's a valid point. At the moment I have no drinkable oats or whey, finding near 300g of protein from meat alone is proofing difficult as it's so damn filling! I have ordered some cheap Casein Whey off Amazon, this one to be exact LINK. I know it's not the best but I thought it would be ideal to have with some skimmed milk at around 9PM as my last snack/meal of the day before starting to wind down and getting into bed. Easy bit of protein. Should help with bed time muscle feeding which I've never bothered thinking about before.

As for lowering the protein down to 200-250g I'm happy to do that, based on 1.5g per lb I'd need 260g of protein, based on 1.25g per lb I'd need 218g, based on 1g per lb I'd need 174g. So 200-250 should be more than ample!

I'm also finding keeping fats down around 90g difficult, eggs have a lot in and I love eggs, cooking oil for meals has a bloody lot in, it just seems to be everywhere! Upping carbs would be easy enough, two slices of bread instead of one, larger portions of pasta/rice/potato etc.

I think it's going to be a case of trying different things each day and adapting it to what is most sustainable. Ultimately if my macros are a little off I just want to be able to be consistent in eating the correct foods - no sugar based stuff, no take aways etc.



JakobJuice said:


> Get this man some Trenbolone ace..like a sensitive dose of...700mg. But not more. That would be ridicilous. Always wanted to See what this could achieve under these circumstances.. :lol:
> 
> best of luck and lots of fun with your Cycle!


 I don't quite follow what your're suggesting but welcome along JakobJuice. :thumb


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> Yeah that's a valid point. At the moment I have no drinkable oats or whey, finding near 300g of protein from meat alone is proofing difficult as it's so damn filling! I have ordered some cheap Casein Whey off Amazon, this one to be exact LINK. I know it's not the best but I thought it would be ideal to have with some skimmed milk at around 9PM as my last snack/meal of the day before starting to wind down and getting into bed. Easy bit of protein. Should help with bed time muscle feeding which I've never bothered thinking about before.
> 
> As for lowering the protein down to 200-250g I'm happy to do that, based on 1.5g per lb I'd need 260g of protein, based on 1.25g per lb I'd need 218g, based on 1g per lb I'd need 174g. So 200-250 should be more than ample!
> 
> ...


 Pasta is great for bumping up carbs but you don't get bang for you buck IMO, 150g doesn't touch the sides of me and is quite calorific. However it is high in protein for a carb source.

Embrace fats mate, I love eggs too. For instance, if I'm having an omelette or scrambled eggs I have 3 whole and 3 egg whites. Taking away 3 yolks will save you 21g of fat and the end result wont be dry either.

I'm on a similar amount of calories to you. I track my cals to keep within the cals as a whole, I try my best to get as close to 200g of protein and I make the rest up with carbs and fats, however it works out. Some days fats are higher than others. Flexible dieting at its finest.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Pasta is great for bumping up carbs but you don't get bang for you buck IMO, 150g doesn't touch the sides of me and is quite calorific. However it is high in protein for a carb source.
> 
> Embrace fats mate, I love eggs too. For instance, if I'm having an omelette or scrambled eggs I have 3 whole and 3 egg whites. Taking away 3 yolks will save you 21g of fat and the end result wont be dry either.
> 
> I'm on a similar amount of calories to you. I track my cals to keep within the cals as a whole, I try my best to get as close to 200g of protein and I make the rest up with carbs and fats, however it works out. Some days fats are higher than others. Flexible dieting at its finest.


 Feels very wasteful binning the yolk of an egg, that's the best bit! :confused1: I always thought you either should go high carb OR high fat, but not both? Perhaps I need to focus less on the balance of carbs and fats and focus purely on the amount of protein and calories. Leave the carbs and fats to their devices, however they work out?

Even though I did 560 cals of fasted cardio this morning and I've only so far ate 181g Pro, 163g Carb, 90g Fat (2230 cal) I feel mega bloated still. I think 170-200g of protein is enough, my body just can't metabolize / handle it and I'm just left bloated, almost on the edge of being quite uncomfortable.

Adding in some casein whey at bed time should mean I can have smaller portions of protein throughout the day and hopefully feel less bloat as well as be beneficial during sleep. I think also because I've done no heavy weights today my appetite is a bit less than a lift day.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Can I ask why you're so hesitant to have anything sugar based or the odd takeaway? I'm sure there's guys on here who've built great physiques having these things occasionally.

As an ex fat kid myself I know where you're coming from but total cals will dictate fat gain if I'm not mistaken. Too many cals from nutritious food can still make you put more fat on than necessary.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> Feels very wasteful binning the yolk of an egg, that's the best bit! :confused1: I always thought you either should go high carb OR high fat, but not both? Perhaps I need to focus less on the balance of carbs and fats and focus purely on the amount of protein and calories. Leave the carbs and fats to their devices, however they work out?
> 
> Even though I did 560 cals of fasted cardio this morning and I've only so far ate 181g Pro, 163g Carb, 90g Fat (2230 cal) I feel mega bloated still. I think 170-200g of protein is enough, my body just can't metabolize / handle it and I'm just left bloated, almost on the edge of being quite uncomfortable.
> 
> Adding in some casein whey at bed time should mean I can have smaller portions of protein throughout the day and hopefully feel less bloat as well as be beneficial during sleep. I think also because I've done no heavy weights today my appetite is a bit less than a lift day.


 Yolk certainly is mate, but at approx. 7g fat a pop something's gotta give lol.

There's no rules, you can if you want go high or low carb. I prefer higher carb.

Like you say, get your protein in and leave the rest to carbs and fats, however they work out?

And like Rex suggests, enjoy your food and have a takeaway etc. By the sounds of your cardio alone you are working hard so you'll earn it. Its calories in v calories out.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> In for follow.
> 
> Best of luck mate :thumb


 Welcome along bud! :thumb



RexEverthing said:


> Can I ask why you're so hesitant to have anything sugar based or the odd takeaway? I'm sure there's guys on here who've built great physiques having these things occasionally.
> 
> As an ex fat kid myself I know where you're coming from but total cals will dictate fat gain if I'm not mistaken. Too many cals from nutritious food can still make you put more fat on than necessary.


 Because I have little self control, don't get me wrong if I end up in McD with mates or the Mrs I'll order 5 chicken selects and a glass of tap water but thats as far as it can go.  Need to nail the diet and get constistancy going before thinking of naughty food in my opinion!



Endomorph84 said:


> Yolk certainly is mate, but at approx. 7g fat a pop something's gotta give lol.
> 
> There's no rules, you can if you want go high or low carb. I prefer higher carb.
> 
> ...


 True that but if we are going on the theory of hit 200g protein and aim for say 3000 calories then the extra fat from the yolk makes no odds right? 

Well it's all going to be logged on here, so I'm sure we'll figure it out as a community if s**t goes side ways as I vouch to be honest even if I do end up eating s**t or skipping the gym!

Todays log, fasted cardio was fine up to 45 mins, last 15 min were a struggle, legs felt bit achy for few hours after. Bloat has been an issue today, perhaps due to amount of protein my body isn't used to. Will see how I get on tomorrow with an Upper A routine.

*Fasted Cardio 20/09/18*
Cycling 60 min, 560 cal, 22.8km.

*Macros*
Calories: 2,506.
Protein: 199g.
Fat: 100g.
Carbs: 194g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's.

*Food Pictures:*


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Breakfast looks A1!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Cheers Rex. Plenty more sausages to come hah!

Not a great sleep last night, hit the hay at 23:15, woke up at 05:00 with back pain for first time in weeks. Gonna have to do more stretching everyday as that's the only thing that seems to help.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Good luck mate!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Bad day lads! Mrs probably leaving my ass. Gyms fu**ing closed because I've turned up so late after having a flat out day. Calories are only at 2350 at the moment. f**k sake! Best go sort a little snack and try again tomorrow. Will add food / macros later.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> Bad day lads! Mrs probably leaving my ass. Gyms fu**ing closed because I've turned up so late after having a flat out day. Calories are only at 2350 at the moment. f**k sake! Best go sort a little snack and try again tomorrow. Will add food / macros later.


 Wah gwan with the mrs?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Wah gwan with the mrs?


 Bit fresh to say man. :icon_frown:



Sub97 said:


> Good luck mate!


 Cheers mate. 

Todays been a hash. Haven't had proper meals, macros are a bit messed up, missed the gym by 15 minutes, apparently the close early on Friday evenings. Got my blood test done though which is good news.

*21/09/18*

*Macros*
Calories: 2,640.
Protein: 207g.
Fat: 108g.
Carbs: 197g.

*Drugs & Supps*
2.4 iu GH


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Bad day lads! Mrs probably leaving my ass. Gyms fu**ing closed because I've turned up so late after having a flat out day. Calories are only at 2350 at the moment. f**k sake! Best go sort a little snack and try again tomorrow. Will add food / macros later.


 Hope all okay mate... new day tomorrow


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Push 12:00 22/09/18*
Bench
10x20
10x40
8x50
6x60
4x67.5 (JESUS the struggle is real!)
Dips
10xBW
10xBW
12xBW (Add dip belt +10kg next time)
Skull Crushers
15x10
15x10
15x10 (Almost failing 11-15th reps)
Cycling 15 min 140 cal 5.6 km
Stretch 10 min

*Macros*
Calories: 2,803.
Protein: 194g.
Fat: 90g.
Carbs: 230g.

*Food Pics:*


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

First time properly training some legs for probably a few months. Almost straight away my legs we're f--ked and I could barely walk down the stairs afterward lol. Long way off where I used to be with my legs but it's early days!

*Legs 12:45 23/09/18*
Squat
10x20
10x40
8x60
6x70 (JESUS, pulled muscle?!)
4x80
SLDL
10x40
10x50
10x60
Calf Raise (Linear Leg Press 53kg)
20x53
20x53
20x53
Stretch 10 min

*Macros*
Calories: 3,014.
Protein: 232g.
Fat: 128g.
Carbs: 237g.

*Drugs & Supps*
2.4 iu GH

*Food Photos:*
Forgot to take a couple of pictures but still gives a fair idea. Have come a bit partial to 3/5 chicken selects after then gym, contain a good amount of protein/fat/carb but perhaps lacking sugar that could be beneficial. I best limit it down before it gets out of hand...  Had a casein shake before bed last night as well, "night time feed" for the muscles, not really a strong believer in it but many people are so I'll go with it.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Good work with the changes you made to your diet mate. On the 22nd you were 300 cals or so under? If you're struggling and don't want to eat then buy some flapjacks from Home Bs or something

Small, cheap, full of cals, great way to hit your macros if you're struggling and go down well with a brew.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Good work with the changes you made to your diet mate. On the 22nd you were 300 cals or so under? If you're struggling and don't want to eat then buy some flapjacks from Home Bs or something
> 
> Small, cheap, full of cals, great way to hit your macros if you're struggling and go down well with a brew.


 How strict do I have to be with hitting at least 3,000? 100% if it's a gym day? Maybe not so strict on recovery days? Flapjacks are yum, I just want to be careful or turning into my old self and smashing everything tasty. :whistling:

Yesterdays food was good (if 5 chicken selects from the Golden Arches after legs is acceptable) I just edited last post.

Today's off to a good start, just about to go do my pull session. Got work lined up Thur/Fri/Sat so gonna be interesting in regarding diet and gym then as it's not local. Fair bit of travelling to and from. Dunno how much time will be left in the days. Also ordered my cycle stuff, should be good to go from the 1st.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> How strict do I have to be with hitting at least 3,000? 100% if it's a gym day? Maybe not so strict on recovery days? Flapjacks are yum, I just want to be careful or turning into my old self and smashing everything tasty. :whistling:


 Person dependant mate, I try and be as consistent as possible. I work out my weekly cals and divide them by 7 and eat the same amount whether its a rest day or not. Some people eat more on training days than off days.

At the moment the only thing I do different is I have a few hundred more calories in the form of a protein flapjack, MRE bar or muffin most Tuesday & Thursday evenings (work depending) as I gym in the morning and have rugby training in the evening. The flapjack, MRE bar or muffin I have pre rugby.

You love a chicken select don't you mate?! :thumbup1:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Person dependant mate, I try and be as consistent as possible. I work out my weekly cals and divide them by 7 and eat the same amount whether its a rest day or not. Some people eat more on training days than off days.
> 
> At the moment the only thing I do different is I have a few hundred more calories in the form of a protein flapjack, MRE bar or muffin most Tuesday & Thursday evenings (work depending) as I gym in the morning and have rugby training in the evening. The flapjack, MRE bar or muffin I have pre rugby.
> 
> You love a chicken select don't you mate?! :thumbup1:


 Yeah fair enough, everything seems very much one size doesn't fit all!

I've juat finished gym, would love a 5 chicken select (no fries or fizz just water). But I'll go B&M instead get some snacks stocked up and smash a protein cookie down for the min... which if you ask me is probably worse then a lovely chicken select... :whistling:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Loads of calories in flapjack JESUS!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

If you're struggling to hit cals why not just go down the route of a homemade shake? Between ground oats, whey and PB / olive oil (ignoring any other variety of delicious additions) you could easily smash 1000 cals plus in a drink.

I don't get it myself as I could eat and eat and eat but if you need to make up cals all the time a shake would be easy.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> If you're struggling to hit cals why not just go down the route of a homemade shake? Between ground oats, whey and PB / olive oil (ignoring any other variety of delicious additions) you could easily smash 1000 cals plus in a drink.
> 
> I don't get it myself as I could eat and eat and eat but if you need to make up cals all the time a shake would be easy.


 I think it's more the fact I'm concerened about eating all this packet s**t full of preservatives and sodium etc or the wrong food types. I can easily fall into rut of eating the wrong food and I think protein cookies, flap jack etc are borderline the wrong food types to eat even if trying to pack on some muscle?

Much rather get all my calories from wholesome food but it ain't never gonna happen. I haven't got the time or budget to be cooking four/five times a day. I could meal prep which I'll probably start doing soon. Done it before so know it's possible. Chicken/rice/peas on repeat. Haha!

Ive got some casein whey which I can mix with peanut butter and milk to make cals up if need be. Also just bought some flapjacks n shiz. I think it's more lack of appetite from what's happening in my life right now as opposed to just not being able to eat.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> I think it's more the fact I'm concerened about eating all this packet s**t full of preservatives and sodium etc or the wrong food types. I can easily fall into rut of eating the wrong food and I think protein cookies, flap jack etc are borderline the wrong food types to eat even if trying to pack on some muscle?
> 
> Much rather get all my calories from wholesome food but it ain't never gonna happen. I haven't got the time or budget to be cooking four/five times a day. I could meal prep which I'll probably start doing soon. Done it before so know it's possible. Chicken/rice/peas on repeat. Haha!
> 
> Ive got some casein whey which I can mix with peanut butter and milk to make cals up if need be. Also just bought some flapjacks n shiz. I think it's more lack of appetite from what's happening in my life right now as opposed to just not being able to eat.


 I think I said above there's guys on here who've built great ohyiques not eating 100% whole unprocessed food all the time. Same with not agonising over fat / carb split too much. I think if you consistently hit protein and cals daily you're doing well.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Good session, added 5kg onto Rack Pull from last Pull session. My left wrist has felt a bit twingy for a week now... It twinged during the Rack Pull's so I had a 30 second rest and carried on and the pain wasn't too bad. It's still hurting a bit now, not really sure why. Ate plenty of calories today, stomach is rumbling like mad! Smashed the food today! :thumb

*Pull Mon 24/09/18*
Rack pull
10x20
10x60
8x80 (left wrist twinge)
6x100
4x125
Chin ups
8xBW
9xBW
8xBW
Barbell Curls
15x20
15x25
15x27.5 (almost failing 11th-15th)
Cycling 6 min 43 cal 2 km
Stretch 10 min

*Macros*
Calories: 3,130.
Protein: 200g.
Fat: 144g.
Carbs: 255g.

*Drugs & Supps*
2.4 iu GH


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Food looking good again mate. Need to try those nature valley bars - feckin love the oats / dark chocolate ones.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Food looking good again mate. Need to try those nature valley bars - feckin love the oats / dark chocolate ones.


 They're quite thick, decent if you ask me! Sugar and s**t in them though!


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

@MrSilver Doing good fella ! I love Natures Valley Peanut Butter Crunch bars, also check out the Belvita Soft Bakes for a slow carb release and Soreen Loaf for low fat but decent cals ;-)


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

CarpeDiem76 said:


> @MrSilver Doing good fella ! I love Natures Valley Peanut Butter Crunch bars, also check out the Belvita Soft Bakes for a slow carb release and Soreen Loaf for low fat but decent cals ;-)


 Have you tried the Soreen banana loaf mate? Amazing.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

CarpeDiem76 said:


> @MrSilver Doing good fella ! I love Natures Valley Peanut Butter Crunch bars, also check out the Belvita Soft Bakes for a slow carb release and Soreen Loaf for low fat but decent cals ;-)


 Lol ok will have to keep eyes peeled for those. Not had problem with carbs today, bit too really.



Endomorph84 said:


> Have you tried the Soreen banana loaf mate? Amazing.


 I haven't no mate.

*Macros 25/09/18*
Calories: 3,105.
Protein: 180g.
Fat: 132g.
Carbs: 291g.

Had a rest day today, legs are still f**ked from Sunday afternoon! Gonna do a Upper session tomorrow, then working away from home all day Thur/Fri/Sat but will make my best effort to get to the/a gym.


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Have you tried the Soreen banana loaf mate? Amazing.


 No I haven't mate but I saw it last wk, will defo pick some up ;-)


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Blood results are in:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Good first upper session. Sipped my EAA's throughout. Still no sign of my gear yet but sure it'll turn up soon enough. Working thur/fri/sat so gym might not happen but we'll see. Also got blood results as seen above.

*Upper A 09:50 26/09/18*
Bench (21kg bar)
10x20
10x30
9x40
5x63.5
5x63.5
5x63.5
Rack Pull
10x60
8x80
5x126
5x126
5x126
OHP
10x20
8x30
5x41
5x465x46

*Macros*
Calories: 3,269.
Protein: 204g.
Fat: 156g.
Carbs:239g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
2.4 iu GH


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Busy day running up and down ladders today, up at 07:30, out the house by 08:30, home by 20:30.

Did food prep last night making two massive tubs of tuna pasta to take with me so I wasn't left without. Smashed a mcd on way home the a casein shake and pack of chicken.

No time for gym, will go tomorrow and face the Lower session despite more ladders due on Saturday. Last leg session left me crippled for days so lots to look forward to.

*Macros 27/09/18*

Calories: 3,312.

Protein: 172g.

Fat: 124g.

Carbs: 350g.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Bad day lads! Mrs probably leaving my ass. Gyms fu**ing closed because I've turned up so late after having a flat out day. Calories are only at 2350 at the moment. f**k sake! Best go sort a little snack and try again tomorrow. Will add food / macros later.


 Diets looking good mate nice variety and flavours, mines boring as f**k, inspires me to get some spinach and different bits in to change it up a bit.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Diets looking good mate nice variety and flavours, mines boring as f**k, inspires me to get some spinach and different bits in to change it up a bit.


 Where you been bruddah! Get that fu**ing spinach down you! 60p in Asda! Cheaper then Aldi and Lidl (by over half price surprisingly)! Goes with all types of meals whether morning, noon or evening!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Where you been bruddah! Get that fu**ing spinach down you! 60p in Asda! Cheaper then Aldi and Lidl (by over half price surprisingly)! Goes with all types of meals whether morning, noon or evening!


 Yea I know always say im going to add this or thst in my diet then still carry on eating fu**ing chicken and rice and steak and potatoes etc..


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea I know always say im going to add this or thst in my diet then still carry on eating fu**ing chicken and rice and steak and potatoes etc..


 As they say.. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.. But you won't go far wrong by adding some seasoning, herbs and anything green?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> As they say.. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.. But you won't go far wrong by adding some seasoning, herbs and anything green?


 Bland as f**k mate, hard to get the calories in anyway never mind forceing bland food down your neck day after day, I'm on a cruise at moment so only eating 4K when I blast again deffo be spiceing things up and more variety with meats.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Bland as f**k mate, hard to get the calories in anyway never mind forceing bland food down your neck day after day, I'm on a cruise at moment so only eating 4K when I blast again deffo be spiceing things up and more variety with meats.


 4,000 calories of bland food, dunno how you can do it to yourself lol. Lots of calories can be made up with sauces to. Mayonnaise, sour cream & chive, sweet chilli. Extra Tasty Coleslaw is good to have in plentiful supply goes with a lot of food including your steak and potatoes.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> 4,000 calories of bland food, dunno how you can do it to yourself lol. Lots of calories can be made up with sauces to. Mayonnaise, sour cream & chive, sweet chilli. Extra Tasty Coleslaw is good to have in plentiful supply goes with a lot of food including your steak and potatoes.


 Yea I no mate, Na 4K's alright eat that pretty easy, it's when bulking on more.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Seems my notifications had stopped for this thread!

Good morning, afternoon and good night


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

MrSilver said:


> Where you been bruddah! Get that fu**ing spinach down you! 60p in Asda! Cheaper then Aldi and Lidl (by over half price surprisingly)! Goes with all types of meals whether morning, noon or evening!


 You do realize that chicken is glued together by Santa's helpers? Get yourself some real stuff from a farm.


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

sjacks said:


> You do realize that chicken is glued together by Santa's helpers? Get yourself some real stuff from a farm.


 Can u recommend a quality oven at a reasonable price to cook chicken in? could u fit it if I bought one


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> Busy day running up and down ladders today, up at 07:30, out the house by 08:30, home by 20:30.
> 
> Did food prep last night making two massive tubs of tuna pasta to take with me so I wasn't left without. Smashed a mcd on way home the a casein shake and pack of chicken.
> 
> ...


 IIFYM at its fines, nic one mate.

What are the scales saying?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> Seems my notifications had stopped for this thread!
> 
> Good morning, afternoon and good night


 Hah, nothing that interesting to see yet anyway pal!



sjacks said:


> You do realize that chicken is glued together by Santa's helpers? Get yourself some real stuff from a farm.


 Yeah I appreciate it's probanly same quality of dog food, but it's quick and easy protein on the go when I'm under protein target. Obviously can't beat farm / organic but it isn't always an option.



Endomorph84 said:


> IIFYM at its fines, nic one mate.
> 
> What are the scales saying?


 Uhh, haven't been on any mate will have a weigh in morning to see where I'm sitting.

On another note the gear has turned up. Do I wait for Monday or pin me ass today. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> Hah, nothing that interesting to see yet anyway pal!
> 
> Yeah I appreciate it's probanly same quality of dog food, but it's quick and easy protein on the go when I'm under protein target. Obviously can't beat farm / organic but it isn't always an option.
> 
> ...


 Don't wait mate, pin yourself like you're a pin cushion!!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> On another note the gear has turned up. Do I wait for Monday or pin me ass today. Decisions decisions!


 Exciting times :thumbup1:

As E7D I do a Saturday as not at work and do the HCG at the same time, then again on a Wednesday.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha, sound a bit keen @Endomorph84

Might wait until Monday as means I can take my time to properly mix up my HCG, split all my pills up into doses etc. As you say don't think Friday is good logical day to start doses from, Monday makes more sense then Saturday as well imo. I don't work every Mon-Fri so that's not an issue. @T3RBO

What doses should I be taking these at?

*Extra / Supplements*
NAC for liver protection.
EAA's.
ALA for GDA.
Omega 3/6/9 for joints.
Flaxseed oil for joints.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Will taking both of these have be covered in terms of NAC, ALA, Omega 3/6/9 and Flaxseed?

NAC: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152589957670










Flax Seed / ALA / Omega 3 6 9: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152589506197










I also already have this for EAA: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N5P4YK4/


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Will taking both of these have be covered in terms of NAC, ALA, Omega 3/6/9 and Flaxseed?


 Looks good... NAC @ 1200mg, flaxseed @ 1000mg and EAA twice a day

Know you have already bought but for next purchase, this one is cheaper mate

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olimp-AMINO-EAANABOL-XPLODE-520g-EAA-BCAA-L-GLUTAMINE-L-ALANINE/332108942264?epid=1117263604&hash=item4d533c4bb8:m:m-hXWFFP4-u_gC7mG9J8BUw


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> Looks good... NAC @ 1200mg, flaxseed @ 1000mg and EAA twice a day
> 
> Know you have already bought but for next purchase, this one is cheaper mate
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olimp-AMINO-EAANABOL-XPLODE-520g-EAA-BCAA-L-GLUTAMINE-L-ALANINE/332108942264?epid=1117263604&hash=item4d533c4bb8:m:m-hXWFFP4-u_gC7mG9J8BUw


 Don't even know if this EAA is any good just went with something that looked a bit fancy...


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Don't even know if this EAA is any good just went with something that looked a bit fancy...


 Looks good but tbh I have no real idea as not looked into it for a while :huh:

Several years ago I tried EAA and BCAA (think from MyProtein) and the taste of both was disgusting, even when mixed with fruit juice, so I've not bothered since.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> Looks good but tbh I have no real idea as not looked into it for a while :huh:
> 
> Several years ago I tried EAA and BCAA (think from MyProtein) and the taste of both was disgusting, even when mixed with fruit juice, so I've not bothered since.


 This taste good imo.

Got leg session in yesterday as promised despite running ladders today. Are excessively to try maximise energy today.

*Lower A 15:15 28/09/18*
Squat
10x20
10x30
5x40
5x50
5x60
5x80
5x80
5x80
Leg Curl
10x40
10x50
10x50
Calf Raises (Leg Press)
20x50
20x50
20x50
10 min stretch

*Macros*
Calories: 3,940.
Protein: 230g.
Fat: 170g.
Carbs: 339g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
2.4 iu GH


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

12 hour work day yesterday, 6 hours today. No gym. Cycle starts tomorrow. Will hit up a push or pull probably late morning.

*Macros 29/09/18*
Calories: 3,193.
Protein: 159g.
Fat: 123g.
Carbs: 351g.

*Macros 30/09/18*
Calories: 3,135.
Protein: 173g.
Fat: 148g.
Carbs: 276g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
2.4 iu GH


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Today is first Test E day!

Stomach had a bruise from HCG, the needle is bit bigger then the GH ones which are like slicing through hot butter in comparison!

A bit wary about where I'm jabbing my quad as it's been years since my first self jab.

My hands hang pretty low by my side so don't feel that's a useful guide. I've taken a photo where I think is about right, boxers rolled up, in line with bellend basically.

Look good to go?

















Basically the mole is my level haha.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Never done quads but find this site helps mate

https://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

jd said:


> Never done quads but find this site helps mate
> 
> https://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm


 Seen that already bud after second opinion.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Any where around where your finger is fine mate. I pin quads too, easiest for me.

If pinning eod I alternate between quads and delts


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Just done me first 2ml of TM Test E in right quad, currently having a walk around the park just to get it going. Was shaking a bit and heart hammering but regardless took it slow going in, aspirated, slowly plunged and slowly withdrew. No pain from the injection procedure itself and no blood. :thumbup1: Heres where it went (see the little mark left afterward):











Endomorph84 said:


> Any where around where your finger is fine mate. I pin quads too, easiest for me.
> 
> If pinning eod I alternate between quads and delts


 Cheers bud, doing 2ml every Monday in alternate quads. Unless I get loads of problems, then I'll lower it to 1ml Mon/Thur but ideally the less injections the better...

Now onto the fun stuff..

*Push 17:45 01/10/18*
Bench
10x20
10x30
10x40
8x50
6x60
4x67.5 (would failed 5th)
4x67.5 (would failed 5th)
Dips
12xBW
12xBW
12xBW
Skull Crushers
16x10
16x10
16x10
Cycling 10 min 97 cal 3.8 km
Stretch 10 min

*Macros 01/10/18*
Calories: 3,236.
Protein: 219g
Fat: 127g
Carbs: 284g

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
2ml Test E
500iu HCG


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> Just done me first 2ml of TM Test E in right quad, currently having a walk around the park just to get it going. Was shaking a bit and heart hammering but regardless took it slow going in, aspirated, slowly plunged and slowly withdrew. No pain from the injection procedure itself and no blood. :thumbup1: Heres where it went (see the little mark left afterward):
> 
> View attachment 163653
> 
> ...


 Nice mate, see how your quads are tomorrow/ Wednesday. If there's a little bit of pip there then it might be worth splitting 2 x 1ml injections like you say

If you don't have any pip at all then roll with once a week bro.

Nice work on the dips. A total of 36 reps of bodyweight dips after benching is good IMO.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice mate, see how your quads are tomorrow/ Wednesday. If there's a little bit of pip there then it might be worth splitting 2 x 1ml injections like you say
> 
> If you don't have any pip at all then roll with once a week bro.
> 
> Nice work on the dips. A total of 36 reps of bodyweight dips after benching is good IMO.


 Nice one brother!!! :tongue:

How was my inejction site? I was a bit paranoid I wasn't in the right area to be honest... Spent a good hour googling Quad sites before getting on with it and even then was a bit uncertain!

I was gonna add some weight to the dips but thought I'll just do more volume for the minute rather than weight.

Left wrist is still feeling a bit twingy at times and my back pain woke me up at 5AM this morning, had to get out of bed and stretch for 15 minutes, pop an ibuprofen and wait half hour for it to kick in. I'm seeing physio for it, hopefully my pull / back days don't suffer from it. I usually only get the pain after being still (led in bed), when moving and about for the day it's fine. We will see I guess... :mellow:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

You seem to have quite long femurs so it looks low at first glance. But when you look at where you finger is compared to where your glute meets the ham, its fine.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> You seem to have quite long femurs so it looks low at first glance. But when you look at where you finger is compared to where your glute meets the ham, its fine.


 I guess where i jabbed is like the lowest place I should go and where my mole is that I referred to originally is the highest?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

MrSilver said:


> I guess where i jabbed is like the lowest place I should go and where my mole is that I referred to originally is the highest?











Hows the quad today mate?

I remember 1st time i pinned quads, couldnt walk properly for a week lol.

Another good easy site to shoot is the ventro glute, alot less nerves and vessels to nick, so less chance of pip.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

bornagod said:


> View attachment 140128
> 
> 
> Hows the quad today mate?
> ...


 As sore as it was last night, no worse. Taking that 2ml like a boss it seems.

Also found a large supply of Dbol in my draw, thinking maybe I take that as a kick starter? 40mg a day?

After all I'm eating in a surplus for muscle... I not sure how it would alter my cycle though in terms of Adex/Nolva?

*Test E & Var Cycle Week 1-10*
Test E 2ml 500mg / E7D *week 1-10.*
Dbol 40mg ED *week 1-2.*
Anavar 50mg ED *week 3-10.*
Phrama GH 2.4iu E2D *week 1-16.*
HCG (Sperm Protection) 500iu Mon/Thur *week 1-11.*
Adex (AI) 0.25mg E2D *week 3**-12.*
Nolva 20mg ED* week 1-2.*
Prov (Libido) 25mg E2D* week 1-10.*

*PCT Week 14-16 (begin 21days after last Test E jab)*
Clomid 50/50/50mg ED *week 14-16.*
Nolva 20/20/20mg ED *week 14-16.*

Thoughts guys?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Smashed the rack pulls today. :thumbup1:

*Pull Tue 19:00 02/10/18*
Rack pull
10x20
10x40
10x60
8x80
6x100
5x130
4x140
Chin ups
10xBW
7xBW (8F)
7xBW
Barbell Curls
15x27.5
12x27.5
10x27.5
Stretch 10 min

*Macros 02/10/18*
Calories: 3,452.
Protein: 246g.
Fat: 118g.
Carbs: 336g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
Flaxseed Oil
NAC
25mg Proviron
40mg Dbol
0.5mg Adex
2.4iu GH


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> As sore as it was last night, no worse. Taking that 2ml like a boss it seems.
> 
> Also found a large supply of Dbol in my draw, thinking maybe I take that as a kick starter? 40mg a day?
> 
> ...


 Personally for a first cycle, I would drop the anavar and do the dbol @ 20mg a day for six weeks


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

MrSilver said:


> As sore as it was last night, no worse. Taking that 2ml like a boss it seems.
> 
> Also found a large supply of Dbol in my draw, thinking maybe I take that as a kick starter? 40mg a day?
> 
> ...


 Lucky you then, cos i literally couldnt walk for a week lol.

Keep adex the same but add in nolva whilst using dbol as it aromatizes like a mother f<cker!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> Personally for a first cycle, I would drop the anavar and do the dbol @ 20mg a day for six weeks


 Already have the var, which I've ran before (on my first cycle a few years back) and loved the strength gain from it. If anything I'd rather not touch the Dbol out of the two? But that's besides the point.. :whistling:



bornagod said:


> Lucky you then, cos i literally couldnt walk for a week lol.
> 
> Keep adex the same but add in nolva whilst using dbol as it aromatizes like a mother f<cker!


 Haha, hopefully the other leg responds just as well, pretty much no pain or discomfort at all left now and it's only been two days since the jab!

So adex at 0.25mg E2D still. How much nolva for 40mg Dbol ED week 1-2? 20mg Nolva ED? :thumbup1:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

MrSilver said:


> Already have the var, which I've ran before (on my first cycle a few years back) and loved the strength gain from it. If anything I'd rather not touch the Dbol out of the two? But that's besides the point.. :whistling:
> 
> Haha, hopefully the other leg responds just as well, pretty much no pain or discomfort at all left now and it's only been two days since the jab!
> 
> So adex at 0.25mg E2D still. How much nolva for 40mg Dbol ED week 1-2? 20mg Nolva ED? :thumbup1:


 Or itll be the total opposite ha.

Adex .25 ed and 20mg ed for when youre using dbol, and if you still get itchy nips then up adex to .5 ed and go from there. Always increase adex little by little.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

bornagod said:


> Or itll be the total opposite ha.
> 
> Adex .25 ed and 20mg ed for when youre using dbol, and if you still get itchy nips then up adex to .5 ed and go from there. Always increase adex little by little.


 The adex comes in 1mg pills, difficult to dose down into .25mg's but I try! Also, my original cycle says Adex at .25mg E2D, with vue to taper up if required?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> The adex comes in 1mg pills, difficult to dose down into .25mg's but I try! Also, my original cycle says Adex at .25mg E2D, with vue to taper up if required?


 How much test you useing agsin bro?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> How much test you useing agsin bro?


 *Test E & Var Cycle Week 1-10*
Test E 2ml 500mg / E7D *week 1-10.*
Dbol 40mg ED *week 1-2.*
Nolva 20mg ED* week 1-2.*
Anavar 50mg ED *week 3-10.*
Phrama GH 2.4iu E2D *week 1-16.*
HCG (Sperm Protection) 500iu Mon/Thur *week 1-11.*
Adex (AI) 0.25mg E2D *week 1**-12.*
Prov (Libido) 25mg E2D* week 1-10.*

Thats currently what I'm pumping unless advised otherwise. 500mg/week of Test E.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Seriously over thinking the a.i situation many people could run 500mg test without an ai

edit: especially with prov in


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Seriously over thinking the a.i situation many people could run 500mg test without an ai
> 
> edit: especially with prov in


 So 0.25mg E2D is fine as originally planned?

Edit: Also should I alternate the days Prov Day A, Adex Day B?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> So 0.25mg E2D is fine as originally planned?


 I'm currently on 300mg test a week with no a.i absolutely fine.

depends how your body reacts to test.

I'd say half a tab twice a week

edit: take it when you pin


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> So 0.25mg E2D is fine as originally planned?
> 
> Edit: Also should I alternate the days Prov Day A, Adex Day B?


 Missed that take prov everyday, up it to 50mg


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Your food looks delicious! and well presented.

Where do you buy your salmon? care to share, how you make some your recipes? where you shop etc.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Missed that take prov everyday, up it to 50mg


 I'm gonna keep it low dose Matt.

Dbol 40mg ED. Nolva 20mg ED for first two weeks. Everything else remains as planned / intended including Adex and Prov. I will taper Adex up if guns symptoms. I will taper prov up if low labido.



Pancake' said:


> Your food looks delicious! and well presented.
> 
> Where do you buy your salmon? care to share, how you make some your recipes? where you shop etc.


 Cheers bud! Aldi (or Lidl) for the most part! Lidl sells frozen salmon fillets, aldi used to do them and they were the don! They've not stocked them for over a year now though where as Lidl still do. Recipes? Haha, seriously? For which dish? :lol:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Legs 17:10 03/10/18*
Linear Leg Press (Racks Busy)
10x53
10x53
10x53
10x73
10x93
10x113
8x133
6x153
4x173 (lets have ittttt boys!)
4x193 (lets fu**ing have ittttt boys!!!)
SLDL
10x30
10x40
10x50(to much strain back, alternative exercise to this?)
10x60
Calf Raise (Leg Press)
20x50
20x60
20x70
Stretch 10 min

LEGS OFFICIALLY SMASHED! Look at that LEG PRESS!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Macros 03/10/18*
Calories: 3,343.
Protein: 137g.
Fat: 176g.
Carbs: 279g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
2.4 iu GH
40mg DBol
20mg Nolva


----------



## NotVeganNorwegian (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm in for this one.

Looks like you have it all under control so far mate! 

How is your hydration protocol?

Do u use any supplements for liver and kidneys?

How often do u check bloodpressure and when are you going to have a bloodtest done?

Great workouts btw!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

NotVeganNorwegian said:


> I'm in for this one.
> 
> Looks like you have it all under control so far mate!
> 
> ...


 Hydration protocol...? Uhh.. I'm drinking plenty of water and taking NAC, Flaxseed Oil and EAA's daily. What are you referring to exactly mate? :lol:

Will check blood pressure every Monday (the first day of each week). Already had first bloods done before starting, will get some toward end of cycle and then a few weeks after PCT.

Cheers and welcome along! :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@MrSilver inspired me to get some greens in bro.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @MrSilver inspired me to get some greens in bro.
> 
> View attachment 163739


 Any kale?


----------



## NotVeganNorwegian (Sep 29, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Hydration protocol...? Uhh.. I'm drinking plenty of water and taking NAC, Flaxseed Oil and EAA's daily. What are you referring to exactly mate?


 Hehe i just had to try that word in a sentence! ￼ I know many have a hard time drinking "enough" water, and it is SO important, so just figured i'd check it mate


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @MrSilver inspired me to get some greens in bro.
> 
> View attachment 163739


 My man!! :thumb Don't forget fresh broccoli and frozen peas next time! Peas are packed with protein and dirt cheap, last forever in the freezer! Broccoli also lasts about 10-14 days from purchase date if you fish for the longest dated ones!

Be wary of the spinach, I see that packs only good til the 4th (today), spinach goes slimy fast once opened so be very generous with it rather then let it go to waste, it's only 7 calories per cup full!

Looks like you got a lot of greens to get on with! Just smash it down before it goes rank! :thumb



RexEverthing said:


> Any kale?


 If he's gone from no / minimal green to this I think he's doing well! Personally find Kale a bit tough to chew, you know the knotty bits that join it all together. Regardless, it's s**t hot in terms of nutrients.



NotVeganNorwegian said:


> Hehe i just had to try that word in a sentence! ￼ I know many have a hard time drinking "enough" water, and it is SO important, so just figured i'd check it mate


 Haha, yesterday I think I drank 4L-5L of water and was pissing like a horse!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> My man!! :thumb Don't forget fresh broccoli and frozen peas next time! Peas are packed with protein and dirt cheap, last forever in the freezer! Broccoli also lasts about 10-14 days from purchase date if you fish for the longest dated ones!
> 
> Be wary of the spinach, I see that packs only good til the 4th (today), spinach goes slimy fast once opened so be very generous with it rather then let it go to waste, it's only 7 calories per cup full!
> 
> ...


 Yeah it can be a bit. Just like to chuck a handful in with my lunches, throw it in raw then just nuke it with meat / carbs. Only issue is I found a little slug the other day. Plays on my mind every time now...

Cant be fvcked with spinach because it goes bad so quick and cooked I find it slimy.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Yeah it can be a bit. Just like to chuck a handful in with my lunches, throw it in raw then just nuke it with meat / carbs. Only issue is I found a little slug the other day. Plays on my mind every time now...
> 
> Cant be fvcked with spinach because it goes bad so quick and cooked I find it slimy.


 Yeah that's issue with spinach, s**t shelf life, goes slime fast. Never actually tried nuking kale, guess it works just as well as broccoli, peas etc?

*Macros 04/10/18*
Calories: 3,139.
Protein: 205g.
Fat: 130g.
Carbs: 244g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
40mg Dbol
20mg Nol
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex

Bloody phone formatting is s**t.. ^ :mellow: Edit: Fixed on PC.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Wonderful plate of potatoes, corn, chicken and greens there lad.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Got got bit hungry yesterday, ended up hitting McD twice and over eating everything. It was a shameful day... :huh:

*Upper A 09:50 05/10/18*
Bench (19.5kg bar)
10x20
10x30
10x40
5x64.5
5x64.5
5x64.5
Rack Pull
10x60
8x80
5x130
5x130
5x130
OHP
10x20
TIME RAN OUT

*Macros 05/10/18*
Calories: 4,577.
Protein: 199g.
Fat: 228g.
Carbs: 415g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
40mg Dbol
20mg Nol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Another leg session smashed. Safe to say legs are strongest muscle group I'm rocking atm...

*Lower A 17:40 06/10/18*
Cycling 5 min 36 cal 2 km
LLP
10x53
10x73
10x93
10x133
6x173
4x193
4x203
Leg Curl
10x55
10x55
10x55
Calf Raises (LLP)
25x53
25x63
25x63
10 min stretch

*Macros 06/10/18*
Calories: 3,153.
Protein: 230g.
Fat: 147g.
Carbs: 198g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
40mg Dbol
20mg Nol
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex

Cheers. :whistling:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Successful first week on cycle. Got to the gym 5 out of 7 days (Pull Push Lower Rest Upper Lower Rest). Calories have been high enough, protein has stayed relatively high (175g+).

Next jab tomorrow to start off the second week. Leg strength is great at the moment, haven't really trained them much for last year so surprised they can push what they are.

*Macros 07/10/18*
Calories: 3,046.
Protein: 159g.
Fat: 129g.
Carbs: 301g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
40mg Dbol
20mg Nol

Forgot to take all pics.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Seems to be going very well for first week mate :thumbup1:



MrSilver said:


> 40mg Dbol
> 20mg Nol


 How are you finding the addition of dbol?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> Seems to be going very well for first week mate :thumbup1:
> 
> How are you finding the addition of dbol?


 Cheers. Not sure I've noticed anything to report yet? :confused1:


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Cheers. Not sure I've noticed anything to report yet? :confused1:


 That's worrying, better up your dosage, I hear 140mg a day is the way to go


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Cheers. Not sure I've noticed anything to report yet? :confused1:


 But seriously, should start showing soon

Can't remember, when are you starting the var?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> But seriously, should start showing soon
> 
> Can't remember, when are you starting the var?


 Haha. Give it time, it's only been a week heh. Week 3-10 if sticking to plan.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> Smashed the rack pulls today. :thumbup1:
> 
> *Pull Tue 19:00 02/10/18*
> Rack pull
> ...


 Hi mate, keeping up with the diet and workouts nicely. What are the scales saying?

Only thing ill say is your toast looks bleak haha.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

bornagod said:


> View attachment 140128


 Haha. mate, that's the best GIF ever!!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Hi mate, keeping up with the diet and workouts nicely. What are the scales saying?
> 
> Only thing ill say is your toast looks bleak haha.


 Cheers bud. 2-3kg gain. Probably from just eating loads more tbh. I like "ghost toast". :thumbup1:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Pinned second weeks worth of 2ml Test E in left quad. No major issues.

*Push 15:00 08/10/18*
Bench
12x20
10x30
10x40
8x50
5x67.5
4x67.5 (would failed 5th)
4x67.5 (would failed 5th)
Dips
15xBW
14xBW
14xBW
Skull Crushers
12x12.5
12x12.5
12x12.5
Stretch 10 min

*Macros 08/10/18*
Calories: 3,248.
Protein: 189g.
Fat: 170g.
Carbs: 223g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
2ml 500mg Test E
500iu HCG
40mg Dbol
20mg Nol
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> Pinned second weeks worth of 2ml Test E in left quad. No major issues.
> 
> *Push 15:00 08/10/18*
> Bench
> ...


 All going well mate? Do you follow a set routine for stretching or just whatever muscle group you've trained / anything that feels tight?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

RexEverthing said:


> All going well mate? Do you follow a set routine for stretching or just whatever muscle group you've trained / anything that feels tight?


 Stretching?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Stretching?


 Stretch Armstrong


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> All going well mate? Do you follow a set routine for stretching or just whatever muscle group you've trained / anything that feels tight?


 Seems so, however I still have tightness / sore left wrist, I swear my tendons pulled or something as I can still shift weight with it but any sort of twisted motion is a no no. For example doing barbell curls today really hurt it, I had to stop, move it around for a minute and then try again. Stretch wise I mainly do back stretches as recommended by physio to help with my back problem (waking up at night it pain / discomfort). I also chuck in stretches relevant to the trained muscle group.

So yeah, other than my left wrist playing up, all is good.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

203kg x 4 Linear Leg Press. Form look ok or should lower back be locked to the seat? :confused1: Hoping to carry on adding 10kg a week for at least first 3-4 weeks , then imagine 5kg will be plenty.

Will add yesterday's food and work out a bit later on. Can't stand the incorrect formatting that the iPhone produces compared to PC/laptop.

Edit: Removed broken video link.

Try this... Think it's because it's Apple shite... http://tinypic.com/r/33o2mpj/9


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Video won't olay for me mate.

Without seeing it, I don't know why you wouldn't lock yourself in? If and when I Leg Press my backs flat against the pad, bum is in the crevis (you will have to adjust the seat to find the best position for you) so I'm as tight I can to get the most out of the exercise.

how come you've chosen leg press? There's better exercises IMO.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Video won't olay for me mate.
> 
> Without seeing it, I don't know why you wouldn't lock yourself in? If and when I Leg Press my backs flat against the pad, bum is in the crevis (you will have to adjust the seat to find the best position for you) so I'm as tight I can to get the most out of the exercise.
> 
> how come you've chosen leg press? There's better exercises IMO.


 Try view video now mate... Apple Shite has messed up the size but I can't be f--ked to spend ages trying to fix it.

Went for Linear Leg Press because all squat racks were taken and I was on a time constraint. Would of done Squat otherwise. However, LLP does give my back a lot less greif then Squats. Still waiting on these nice belts to come into stock so I can get one ordered and start bracing my core.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> Try view video now mate... Apple Shite has messed up the size but I can't be f--ked to spend ages trying to fix it.
> 
> Went for Linear Leg Press because all squat racks were taken and I was on a time constraint. Would of done Squat otherwise. However, LLP does give my back a lot less greif then Squats. Still waiting on these nice belts to come into stock so I can get one ordered and start bracing my core.


 I will when I get home mate, cheers. :thumb

Doing something is better than nothing mate. Don't get me wrong, its a good exercise and they all have their place. I tend to utilise Leg Press when struggling with a certain deadlift weight.

What belt are you looking at?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Try view video now mate... Apple Shite has messed up the size but I can't be f--ked to spend ages trying to fix it.
> 
> Went for Linear Leg Press because all squat racks were taken and I was on a time constraint. Would of done Squat otherwise. However, LLP does give my back a lot less greif then Squats. Still waiting on these nice belts to come into stock so I can get one ordered and start bracing my core.


 Upload them on YouTube then post link, how I do videos


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Upload them on YouTube then post link, how I do videos


 This, or Vimeo. That works well on here.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> I will when I get home mate, cheers. :thumb
> 
> Doing something is better than nothing mate. Don't get me wrong, its a good exercise and they all have their place. I tend to utilise Leg Press when struggling with a certain deadlift weight.
> 
> What belt are you looking at?


 




Ah there we go. Get those chicken legs outtttt!  Yeah, I figured it's the next best thing to a Squat?

The one SwoleTroll reccomended - https://mobilitytools.co.uk/shop/belts/modifit-elite-13mm-single-prong-powerlifting-belt/










Not in stock til first week of November apparently..


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Pull Tue 15:30 09/10/18*
Rack pull
10x20
10x60
8x100
5x140
4x160
4x170
Chin ups (Palms in line body)
8xBW
7xBW
6FxBW
Barbell Curls
15x27 (left wrist really hurting)
10x30
10x30
Stretch 10 min

*Macros 09/10/18*
Calories: 3,478.
Protein: 197g.
Fat: 151g.
Carbs: 318g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
40mg Dbol
20mg Nol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Video looks fine to me, your bum comes off the seat, not your back. It only comes off once your legs go past a certain depth.

Look at your first rep, you don't go as low and your bum doesn't come off the seat.

Only thing id do is slow the negative down, slight pause before the depth that moves your bum from the seat. Don't pause at the top.

Your foot position is optimal for all around activation of the leg muscles.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Video looks fine to me, your bum comes off the seat, not your back. It only comes off once your legs go past a certain depth.
> 
> Look at your first rep, you don't go as low and your bum doesn't come off the seat.
> 
> ...


 Nice, makes perfect sense, what sort of speed are we talking, half the speed on the negative? Also pause at top was to catch breath but I will try stop that and pause at the lower end of the rep. Cheers endo!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> Nice, makes perfect sense, what sort of speed are we talking, half the speed on the negative? Also pause at top was to catch breath but I will try stop that and pause at the lower end of the rep. Cheers endo!


 Half speed would be really good mate. 2-3 seconds, 4 if you can. There's no magic number, just make sure you're moving the weight and the weight isn't moving you.

Breath in when lowering the weight and breath out when pressing.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Yesterdays s**t.

*Legs 10:35 Wed 10/10/18*
Linear Leg Press
12x53
12x53
12x53
10x73
10x93
10x113
10x133
6x153
4x173
4x203
Leg Curls (Instead of SLDL)
10x60
10x60
10x60
Calf Raise (Linear Leg Press)
20x93
20x93
20x93
Stretch 10 min

*Macros 10/10/18*
Calories: 3,073.
Protein: 180g.
Fat: 139g.
Carbs: 262g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
40mg Dbol
20mg Nol
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex

Debating quick cardio session today and few curls.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Macros 11/10/18*
Calories: 3,198.
Protein: 202g.
Fat: 162g.
Carbs: 247g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
40mg Dbol
20mg Nol

Rested up. Upper B tomorrow. :thumbup1:


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> *Legs 10:35 Wed 10/10/18*
> Linear Leg Press
> 12x53
> 12x53
> ...


 Wow that's some punishment :thumbup1:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> *Macros 11/10/18*
> Calories: 3,198.
> Protein: 202g.
> Fat: 162g.
> ...


 Lol, there's that white toast again!!!!!!!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> *Macros 11/10/18*
> Calories: 3,198.
> Protein: 202g.
> Fat: 162g.
> ...


 You doing upper lower? Thought it was ppl?

Food looks good. How you tracking meals out?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

RexEverthing said:


> You doing upper lower? Thought it was ppl?
> 
> Food looks good. How you tracking meals out?


 A lot of those chain restaurants meals are on my fitness pal mate.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> Wow that's some punishment :thumbup1:


 Cheers bud! No Dom's already, loving it!



Endomorph84 said:


> Lol, there's that white toast again!!!!!!!


 Haha - ghost toast mate. :lol:



RexEverthing said:


> You doing upper lower? Thought it was ppl?
> 
> Food looks good. How you tracking meals out?


 PPL mon/tue/wed rest thur upper fri lower sat rest sun. 5 days lifting 2 resting. MyFitnessPal for tracking macros.



Matt6210 said:


> A lot of those chain restaurants meals are on my fitness pal mate.


 As Matt says. :thumbup1:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

213KG Linear Leg Press today with much slowers reps @Endomorph84


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Upper A 14:15 12/10/18*
Bench (19.5kg bar)
10x20
10x30
10x40
5x60
5x64.5
5x64.5
5x64.5
Rack Pull
10x60
8x100
5x140
5x170
5x180
OHP
10x20
10x30
5x40
3Fx50
5x45
Preacher Curls
12x10
12x15
8Fx20

*Macros 12/10/18*
Calories: 3,168.
Protein: 216g.
Fat: 117g.
Carbs: 306g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
40mg Dbol
20mg Nol
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex

&

*Legs 12:20 Sat 13/10/18*
Linear Leg Press
12x53
12x53
10x73
10x93
10x113
10x133
6x153
4x173
4x213
Leg Curls (Instead of SLDL)
10x60
10x60
10x60
Calf Raise (Linear Leg Press)
20x93
20x103 (the BURN is REAL)
20x103
Stretch 10 min

*Macros 13/10/18*
Calories: 3,983.
Protein: 215g.
Fat: 185g.
Carbs: 351g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
40mg Dbol
20mg Nol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> 213KG Linear Leg Press today with much slowers reps @Endomorph84


 Pukka reps them mate. Could have got one more out there though lol.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Pukka reps them mate. Could have got one more out there though lol.


 Mmm, legs felt destroyed come the end of that session!

Today marks start of week 3. Supppsed be swapping over onto 50mg of var from today.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Macros Sun 14/10/18*
Calories: 2,977.
Protein: 193g.
Fat: 114g.
Carbs: 316g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
40mg Dbol
20mg Nol
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Push 10:00 Mon 15/10/18*
Bench
10x20
10x30
10x40
8x50
5x67.5
5x67.5
5x67.5
Dips
15xBW
15xBW
15xBW
Skull Crushers
12x12.5
13x12.5
13x12.5
Cycling 10 min 95 cal 3.75 km
Stretch 10 min

*Macros*
Calories: 3,448.
Protein: 177g.
Fat: 178g.
Carbs: 278g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
GH 2.4 iu
500mg 2ml Test E
50mg Var
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Pull 09:35 Tue 16/10/18*
Rack pull
10x20
10x60
8x100
5x140
5x180 (grip slip even with chalk)
Chin ups (Palms in line body)
10xBW
8xBW
7xBW
Barbell Curls
12x20
10x30
10x30
Stretch 10 min

*Macros*
Calories: 3,831.
Protein: 224g.
Fat: 149g.
Carbs: 400g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
GH 2.4 iu
50mg Var
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Not checked in a while bro, how's it all going? Did you drop the gh? And why you running nolva on cycle?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Not checked in a while bro, how's it all going? Did you drop the gh? And why you running nolva on cycle?


 Yeah all good, swelling up, probably due to the vast calories.

Not dropped the GH so to speak just forgot to log it on here. Was running 40mg Dbol so chucked 20mg Nolva with it as I'm already a bit gyno - booby. Thats dropped now, onto 50mg Var for next 8 weeks so just Adex/Prov for the remainder.

Everythings ok, lifts and weight going up. Right leg feels sore from Mondays injection, just building up the courage to go smash some legs despite the discomfort.

You good? :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Yeah all good, swelling up, probably due to the vast calories.
> 
> Not dropped the GH so to speak just forgot to log it on here. Was running 40mg Dbol so chucked 20mg Nolva with it as I'm already a bit gyno - booby. Thats dropped now, onto 50mg Var for next 8 weeks so just Adex/Prov for the remainder.
> 
> ...


 Yeah im good man just cruising on 300mg test and 4iu gh 3 days a week, on 4k cals I'm feeling good and actually gaining, weighed in at 101.5kg yesterday around 15 stone 13 I think.

bulking again in around 8 weeks, just been buying all my bits in, will start a new log then.

How you finding ppl? f**k it off man bodybuilders used bro split for decades, if it ain't broke why fix it?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> Rack pull
> 5x180 (grip slip even with chalk)


 Have you thought of buying some straps mate?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah im good man just cruising on 300mg test and 4iu gh 3 days a week, on 4k cals I'm feeling good and actually gaining, weighed in at 101.5kg yesterday around 15 stone 13 I think.
> 
> bulking again in around 8 weeks, just been buying all my bits in, will start a new log then.
> 
> How you finding ppl? f**k it off man bodybuilders used bro split for decades, if it ain't broke why fix it?


 Sounds decent buddy! How many calories you putting away? Oh 4,000. Nice!

Bro split meaning Chest/Tri, Back/Bi, Abs/Core, Legs, Shoulders? Dunno, could do that. What's the benefit?



Endomorph84 said:


> Have you thought of buying some straps mate?


 Got some somewhere just need dig them out or just buy new ones. Mine weren't anything special.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Sounds decent buddy! How many calories you putting away? Bro split meaning Chest/Tri, Back/Bi, Abs/Core, Legs, Shoulders? Dunno, could do that.
> 
> Got some somewhere just need dig them out or just buy new ones. Mine weren't anything special.


 4 thousand cals, I train...

back and bicep

chest and tricep

legs

shoulders and traps

bicep and tricep

5 days a week at the moment, go back up to 6 when i blast again.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> 4 thousand cals, I train...
> 
> back and bicep
> 
> ...


 Post your routine, can always mix it up right?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Post your routine, can always mix it up right?


 Changes from week to week mate....

around the 5 exercises a muscle group, 3 or 4 sets, the actual exercises vary from week to week so does the volume, listen to my body a lot depends how I'm feeling and how session is going.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Changes from week to week mate....
> 
> around the 5 exercises a muscle group, 3 or 4 sets, the actual exercises vary from week to week so does the volume, listen to my body a lot depends how I'm feeling and how session is going.


 Ok, ill post one up later that I used a few year ago see what you think. I'm at gym right now, this fu**ing PIP in right quad is stalling me hard.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> Got some somewhere just need dig them out or just buy new ones. Mine weren't anything special.


 Neither are mine mate, few quid off eBay lol. you don't need fancy ones. Its not about lifting more weight for me, my heaviest deadlift is 245 for 3 with no straps/ wraps, belt or sleeves. I use them so I can concentrate more on the movement/ getting the most out of the muscle.

Nothing worse doing DB RDLS and you're thinking more about the weight your holding than how it feels in your hammies.

The majority of people don't use them properly anyway, they wrap them over the bar and towards them, when you're supposed under the bar and away from you.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Neither are mine mate, few quid off eBay lol. you don't need fancy ones. Its not about lifting more weight for me, my heaviest deadlift is 245 for 3 with no straps/ wraps, belt or sleeves. I use them so I can concentrate more on the movement/ getting the most out of the muscle.
> 
> Nothing worse doing DB RDLS and you're thinking more about the weight your holding than how it feels in your hammies.
> 
> The majority of people don't use them properly anyway, they wrap them over the bar and towards them, when you're supposed under the bar and away from you.


 Think mine were from MyProtein or something similar as such.

Yeah it's annoying having to pause between reps to readjust grip, can literally feel my hands skin ripping off against the weight of the bar. I got girl hands.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> this fu**ing PIP in right quad is stalling me hard.


 If the gear you have is giving you a little bit of PIP then you can try heating it with a hairdryer before hand, works for me.

Or PIN delts, I can put gear that's giving me PIP in my delt that I couldn't put in my quad and not feel a thing the next day lol, how strange is that?!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> If the gear you have is giving you a little bit of PIP then you can try heating it with a hairdryer before hand, works for me.
> 
> Or PIN delts, I can put gear that's giving me PIP in my delt that I couldn't put in my quad and not feel a thing the next day lol, how strange is that?!


 First two injections in either quad were fine, I heat the vial of oil in tub of hot water, makes it nice and runny. Guess it's just hitting the same muscle every 14 days doesn't do it a load of favours. Not keen to pin delts, did it years ago and go a lump, couldn't move my arm for few days, real painful. Ended up going A&E in the end.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Managed good leg session despite my doubts due to PIP. Once the blood was flowing, no problemo.

*Legs 15:20 Wed 17/10/18*
Squat (Right quad PIP)
10xBW
10x20
10x40
8x60
8x80
6x100
5x120 (wish my PIP would F off)
Leg Curls
12x40
12x50
8x60
Calf Raise (Linear Leg Press)
20x93
20x103
20x113
20x113
Linear Leg Press
10x113
10x133
6x153
5x173
4x193
5x213
Stretch 10 min

*Macros*
Calories: 3,148.
Protein: 199g.
Fat: 156g.
Carbs: 273g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex


----------



## green81 (Oct 24, 2016)

Did you get prescribed gh or did you buy it on the cheap? seems excessive for ya, if I were you I would've slammed as much test as possible in to me with that extra few quid even 500mg deca would blow away 4iu hgh unless you're competing and already doing as much androgens are you can


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

green81 said:


> Did you get prescribed gh or did you buy it on the cheap? seems excessive for ya, if I were you I would've slammed as much test as possible in to me with that extra few quid even 500mg deca would blow away 4iu hgh unless you're competing and already doing as much androgens are you can


 Super duper duper duper cheap mate, hence using it.

*Macros Thur 18/10/18*
Calories: 3,174.
Protein: 218g.
Fat: 158g.
Carbs: 237g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Upper A 13:20 Fri 19/10/18*
Bench (19.5kg bar)
10x20
10x30
10x40
5x60
5x70 (this must be the Var kicking in)
5x70
5x70
Rack Pull
10x60
8x100
5x140
5x180
4x190 (Jesus)
OHP
10x20
10x30
5x40
5x45
5x47.5
Preacher Curls
12x10
12x15
12x20
Hammer Curls
12x12
12x12
12x12
Stretch 5 min

*Macros*
Calories: 3,164.
Protein: 238g.
Fat: 134g.
Carbs: 259g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
GH 2.4 iu
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Legs 12:55 Sat 20/10/18*
Linear Leg Press
12x53
12x53
10x93
10x113
10x133
6x153
6x173
6x213
Calf Raise (LLP)
20x113
20x113
20x113
Cycling 10 min 105 cal 4.1 km
Stretch 5 min

*Macros*
Calories: 3,702.
Protein: 244g.
Fat: 159g.
Carbs: 282g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
GH 2.4 iu
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Macros Sun 21/10/18*
Calories: 3,045.
Protein: 172g.
Fat: 138g.
Carbs: 279g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
GH 2.4 iu
50mg Var


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

PS: I'm getting fat.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> *Upper A 13:20 Fri 19/10/18*
> 
> *Legs 12:55 Sat 20/10/18*


 Why no tricep assistance on upper A mate?

And how come only leg press and calf on Legs?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Why no tricep assistance on upper A mate?
> 
> And how come only leg press and calf on Legs?


 I don't know to be honest mate, I'm still a noob blagging it I guess. :lol:

That day gym was being refurbed, it was super busy and only thing free was the Linear Leg Press.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> I don't know to be honest mate, I'm still a noob blagging it I guess. :lol:
> 
> That day gym was being refurbed, it was super busy and only thing free was the Linear Leg Press.


 If you're into upper lower then follow this mate.....

https://www.fitmole.org/upper-lower-split/


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> If you're into upper lower then follow this mate.....
> 
> https://www.fitmole.org/upper-lower-split/


 Thank you buddy that's very informative! :thumbup1:

This week I'm doing a bro split:

Chest/Tri, Back/Bi, Abs, Legs, Shoulders, Rest, Rest. Might do something on the Saturday mind.

Following week I'm working all 5 days so will probably do bro split again, then mix it up maybe do the 4 day Upper/Lower example on the page you've linked me. Rather than repeating same exercises week in week out I'll try keep my body guessing a bit.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Chest & Tri - 16:30 Mon 22/10*
Incline DB press
12x16
12x18
10x20
10x22
10x24
10x26
8Fx28
6Fx28
Flat DB Fly
12x16
12x18
12x20
10Fx20
Skull Crushers
9x15 (arms shaking already!)
9x15
8x15
DB Overhead Tricep Extension (Sat Up)
9x20
9x20
9x20
DB Tricep Kickback
12x10
12x10
12x10
Stretch 2 min

*Macros*
Calories: 2,939.
Protein: 191g.
Fat: 104g.
Carbs: 296g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
2ml 500mg Test E
50mg Var
3.6iu GH


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Week of bro split complete. Heavy eating and tiny bit drinking over Sat but added it all to calorie counter.

*BackBiceps - 10:00 Tue 23/10*
Yate Row
12x20
12x40
10x60
8x80
6x90
Chin Ups
8xBW (Wtf? Morning = no strength?)
6FxBW (Really Wtf..?)
6FxBW
Barbell Curl
12x20
10x30
10x30
Single Arm DB Rows
12x24
12x24
12x24
Hammer Curls (Together)
12x10
11x12
11-x12

*Macros*
Calories: 2,836.
Protein: 207g.
Fat: 109g.
Carbs: 328g.

*Drugs & Supps*
EAA's
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
3.6iu GH

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Abs - 15:25 Wed 24/10*
Crunch
25
20
20
Hanging leg raises
10
10
10
Dorsal Raises
25
25
25
Standing Twists
30x20
30x20
30x20
30x20
Elbow Plank
50s
50s
50s
Side Elbow Plank
30s
30s
30s
30s
Cycling 15 min 160 cal 5.7 km
Rowing 5 min 65 cal 1012 m
Stretch 5 min

*Macros*
Calories: 2,717.
Protein: 158g.
Fat: 140g.
Carbs: 223g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Legs 16:15 Thur 25/10*
# Gym Refurb no free weights, rack etc.
Leg Press Machine
12x30
12x40
12x60
10x80
10x100 (cramps above knee)
10x120
8x140
5x160
Leg Curls Machine
12x50
10x60
8Fx65
Leg Extension Machine
12x45
10x50
10x55
10x60
Leg Abductor Machine
10x40
10x45
10x50
10x55
Calf Raise (Leg Press Machine)
10x90
12x90
x90
x90
Stretch 10 min

*Macros*
Calories: 2,868.
Protein: 155g.
Fat: 124g.
Carbs: 280g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Shoulders 17:00 Fri 26/10*
Shoulder Press Machine
12x10
12x15
12x20
12x25
12x30
12x35
7Fx40
6Fx40
Upright Cable Row
12x20
12x22.5
12x25 (Machine max kg)
12x25
12x25
DB Stood Outward Fly
12x6
12x6
12x6
12x6
Lat Pull Down
12x30
12x35
12x40
Face Pull Cable/Rope
12x15
12x20
12x25
12x30
Kettlebell Front Shoulder Fly
12x12
10x12
10x12
Stretch 5 min

*Macros*
Calories: 3,703.
Protein: 200g.
Fat: 178g.
Carbs: 329g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex
3.6iu GH

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Macros Sat 27/10*
Calories: 4,464.
Protein: 220g.
Fat: 203g.
Carbs: 318g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Week of bro split complete.


 Good to see you're still hard at it mate :thumb


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> Good to see you're still hard at it mate :thumb


 Thanks...  I'm getting a bit fat. Think I need to control diet a bit better moving forward... No point doing a cycle just to get fat now is there... :confused1:


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Thanks...  I'm getting a bit fat. Think I need to control diet a bit better moving forward... No point doing a cycle just to get fat now is there... :confused1:


 It's finding the balance between bulking and getting fat, not easy at times.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> It's finding the balance between bulking and getting fat, not easy at times.


 Mmm, I'm adding 15-25 min of cardio at end of each weights session.

Also not sure there is any point training Abs? I'm too fat to see them anyway? Wouldn't I be better off utilising muscles that can be seen? Back, Chest, Shoulders, Arms, Legs?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Mmm, I'm adding 15-25 min of cardio at end of each weights session.
> 
> Also not sure there is any point training Abs? I'm fat to see them anyway? Wouldn't I be better off utilising muscles that can be seen? Back, Chest, Shoulders, Arms, Legs?


 If you start thinking like that, before you know it you're skipping legs day too 

20 minutes LISS after is ideal, or on a separate day mate.

The extra ab workout will only benefit weight loss as most core work helps.

Just throw in a few sets of rope cable crunch and whilst there do side crunches for obliques, plus leg raises (seated or hanging).


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> If you start thinking like that, before you know it you're skipping legs day too
> 
> 20 minutes LISS after is ideal, or on a separate day mate.
> 
> ...


 Haha, I'm gonna add it a bit of ab work on two/three of the five gym days and spend an extra day on arms (from next week onward). So will be:

Mon - Chest/Tri/Ab.
Tue - Back/Bi.
Wed - Legs/Ab.
Thur - Shoulders.
Fri - Arms/Ab.
Sat - Rest.
Sun - Rest.

Will try that for a week and see how it fell. 

Legs are gaining nicely, can't say I can see as much difference on my arms yet but think I need to train them more to catch up (along with my calfs lol).

Weekly injections seem to be painless now, heart rate doesn't go mad, don't really have any issues injecting in quads what so ever.

Have also been doing some cardio at end of each session for 20-25 minutes this week, heart rate hitting around 150BPM and plenty of sweat at a steady state.

On to the log:

*Macros Sun 28/10/18*
Calories: 3,177.
Protein: 135g.
Fat: 144g.
Carbs: 320g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex
3.6iu GH

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Chest & Tri - 19:50 Mon 29/10 W5*
# Gym refurb, no DB, rack, bench etc.
Chest Press Machine
12x30
12x35
12x40
12x45
12x55
8x65
Cable Tricep Pushdown
12x20
12x25
10x25
10x25
Skull Crushers (KettleBell)
10x16
12x16
12x16
12x16
Flat KettleBell Fly
12x12
12x12
12x12
12x12
KB Overhead Tricep Extension (Stood)
12x16
12x16
12x16
12x16
DB Tricep Kickback
12x9
12x9
12x9
Cycling 23 min 236 cal 9.5 km

*Macros *
Calories: 3,051.
Protein: 227g.
Fat: 139g.
Carbs: 234g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
500mg / 2ml Test E
50mg Var
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex

--------------------------------------------------------------

*BackBiceps - 17:10 Tue 30/10 W5*
# Gym refurb, no DB, rack, bench etc.
Cable Bicep Bar Pull Down
12x20
12x25
12x30
12x35
12x40
12x45
12x50
12x55
Sat Cable Row
12x40
12x45
12x50
10x55
8x60
Cable Rope (Tri?) Bicep Push Down
12x15
12x20
12x20
Cable Rope Bicep Curl
12x20
12x22.5
10x25
10x25
Cable Behind Head Lat Pull Down
12x40
12x45
12x45
Barbell Curl
15x15
15x15
18x15
15x15
Cycling 20 min 203 cal ? km

*Macros*
Calories: 3,304.
Protein: 199g.
Fat: 203g.
Carbs: 190g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
3.6iu GH

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Abs - 16:04 Wed 31/10 W5*
Crunch
30
25
25
20
Hanging leg raises
11
10
10
10
Dorsal Raises
25
25
25
Standing Twists
40x20
40x20
40x20
40x20
Elbow Plank
55s
55s
60s
Side Elbow Plank
35s L
35s R
35s L
35s R
Cycling 20 min 213 cal 7.9 km
Stretch 5 min

*Macros*
Calories: 3,319.
Protein: 211g.
Fat: 1132g.
Carbs: 307g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
3.6iu GH

--------------------------------------------------------------

Trying hard to stick close to 3,300 calories as well, making an effort.

Pics of some food. :whistling:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Coming to end of week 5 so well into halfway, might up anavar dosage slightly to 75mg at some point. Otherwise not much to report.

This coming week 6 I will be doing slightly different bro split to try focus on arms/chest.

Mon - Chest/Tri/Ab.
Tue - Back/Bi.
Wed - Legs/Ab.
Thur - Shoulders.
Fri - Arms/Ab.
Sat - Rest.
Sun - Rest.

*Legs 17:18 Thur 01/11 W5*
Linear Leg Press
12x93
12x93
12x93
10x133
6x173
6x213
5x223
Front Squat
10x20
10x40
8x50
7x60
SLDL
10x20
Cleans
10x40
SLDL (Back ache)
10x40
Leg Curls Machine
10x60
10x60
8Fx60
Leg Extension Machine
10x50
10x60
10x60
Calf Raise (LLP)
15x123
15x123
15x123
Stretch 10 min
Cycling 10 min 107 cal 4.1 km

*Macros*
Calories: 3,187.
Protein: 217g.
Fat: 132g.
Carbs: 319g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Shoulders 17:00 Fri 02/11 W5*
Overhead Press
10x20
10x20
10x20
10x30
7x40
4Fx50
4x50
Shoulder Press (Plates)
10x20
10x40
7x60
5Fx65
Upright Cable Row
10x20
10x30
7Fx35
8x35
Face Down Rear Delt Raise
# Not full range, no 8/9/10kg DB avail
12x12
11Fx12
10Fx12
10Fx12
DB Sat Outward Fly
8x12
8x12
8x12
8x12
Shrugs
12x32.5
12x37.5
12x37.5
Stretch 5 min

*Macros*
Calories: 3,379.
Protein: 165g.
Fat: 104g.
Carbs: 397g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
2.4GH

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Macros Sat 03/11*
Calories: 4,134.
Protein: 171g.
Fat: 134g.
Carbs: 456g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
25mg Prov
0.25mg Adex
2.4iu GH


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

MyFitnessPal servers down so can't login to do macros just yet. Todays injection hurt a bit more then last week. Just the insertion/removal, no pip so to speak.

*Macros Sun 04/11*
Calories: TBC.
Protein: TBCg.
Fat: TBCg.
Carbs: TBCg.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
50mg Var
2.4iu GH

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Chest & Tri - 16:05 Mon 05/11 W6*
Bench
12x20
10x20
10x40
8x50
6x60
5x70
4x80
3x80
Incline DB press
9Fx28
7Fx28
7Fx28
6Fx28
Decline DB Fly
10x20
11x20
10x20
10x20
Skull Crushers
8Fx15 (arms shaking!)
8Fx15
7Fx15
Cable Tricep Pushdown
12x20
10x25
8Fx27.5
DB Tricep Kickback
10x10
12x10
Crunch
BWx25
BWx25

*Macros*
Calories: TBC.
Protein: TBCg.
Fat: TBCg.
Carbs: TBCg.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var
0.25 Adex
25mg Prov
2.4iu GH
2ml Test E (L Quad)


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> *Chest & Tri - 16:05 Mon 05/11 W6*
> 
> Incline DB press
> 9Fx28
> ...


 What does the F mean mate?


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

When you posting some progress pics mate? Interested to see how this has treated your body composition

No ****

Maybe a bit ****

Full ****


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> What does the F mean mate?


 F means failed the next rep so 8F means 8 reps failing the 9th. Like a half rep.



jointhecrazy said:


> When you posting some progress pics mate? Interested to see how this has treated your body composition
> 
> No ****
> 
> ...


 I'll try get some this week. Been mad busy moving house and working 5 days a week. Still been gym mon - fri though like a dedicated champion!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> F means failed the next rep so 8F means 8 reps failing the 9th. Like a half rep.


 Training to failure? I like it!!



MrSilver said:


> Still been gym mon - fri though like a dedicated champion!


 Good on you mate.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> F means failed the next rep so 8F means 8 reps failing the 9th. Like a half rep.
> 
> I'll try get some this week. Been mad busy moving house and working 5 days a week. Still been gym mon - fri though like a dedicated champion!


 Forgot if you were bulking or cutting mate?

what progress you made either way?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Training to failure? I like it!!
> 
> Good on you mate.


 Haha sound bud!



Matt6210 said:


> Forgot if you were bulking or cutting mate?
> 
> what progress you made either way?


 Ahah I guess it's a fairly dirty bulk... Ranging from 3000 cal days to 5500 cal days... Since I've been moving and working flat out I've needed the calories and have just been reaching for sugar lol.

Hit 3x220kg rack pulls today. Which was good. 

Bit of meal prep for tomorrow:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Haha sound bud!
> 
> Ahah I guess it's a fairly dirty bulk... Ranging from 3000 cal days to 5500 cal days... Since I've been moving and working flat out I've needed the calories and have just been reaching for sugar lol.
> 
> ...


 How much weight you put on?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> How much weight you put on?


 I need to weigh in the morning on an empty stomach but if I have to guess, 6-8kg?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Just did 5x273 Linear Leg Press. That's a Personal Best. :thumb


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Just did 5x273 Linear Leg Press. That's a Personal Best. :thumb


 Go you :lol:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Super update with my supps and gym workouts! I've been a busy boy moving house and working flat out, all of which is calming down a bit now so I will be making a super effort to log all my meals and macros throughly.

Workouts are going well, liking the 5 day bro split you can see below.

Have been missing the Prov and Adex doses a bit the last week or two because I haven't noticed it making much difference but have tapered it back in, may as well use it.

Also noticed my hands going numb and tingly very easily, sometimes waking up with half numb hands. My assumption is poor circulation or sides from the Human Growth Hormone.

Either way, I've given the HGH a rest for a while now, almost two weeks really. Hoping that'll pass soon. Not sure whether to bother dosing at 2.4iu E2D or just leave it althogether.

*BackBiceps - 17:05 Tue 06/11 W6*
Rack Pull
10x20
10x40
10x60
8x100
5x140
5x180
4x200
3x210 (f**k yeah bitchz)
Yates Row
10x60
10x80
8x90
Chin Ups
6FxBW (fatigue from the above?!)
5FxBW
5FxBW
Barbell Curl
10x20
9Fx22.5
9x22.5
8Fx22.5
Single Arm DB Rows
12x24
12x28
10x30
Hammer Curls Sat (seperate)
9x14
7x14 (Sweating like a pig!)
7x14

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Legs 17:40 Wed 07/11 W6*
Linear Leg Press
12x53
10x93
10x133
7x173
6x213
5x233
5x243
5x263 (beast mode)
Front Squat
10x20
5x60
2Fx80 (digging in shoulder painfully)
Back Squat
5x80
5x90
5x100
Leg Curls Machine
10x62.5
8Fx65
7Fx65
Leg Extension Machine
10x65
10x70
10x75
Calf Raise (LPM)
15x100
10Fx110
10Fx110
Stretch 5 min

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Shoulders 20:00 Thur 08/11 W6*
Overhead Press
10x20
10x30
8x40
5x50
5x50
Shoulder Press (Plates)
10x40
8Fx60
9x60
6Fx60
Upright Cable Row
8x35
7Fx35
7x35
Face Down Rear Delt Raise
12x8
10x8
12x8
DB Sat Outward Fly
10x12
10x12
10x12
Barbell Shrugs
12x50
12x50
12x50
Stretch 5 min

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var
0.25 Adex
25mg Prov

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Arms 17:10 Fri 09/11 W6*
Close Grip Bench
12x20
10x30
10x40
8x50
8x50
8x50
Cable Rope Overhead Tricep Extension
12x10
10x20
10x20
12x20
Tricep Rope Pushdowns
10x22.5
10x22.5
10x22.5
Barbell Curl
12x30
10x30
8x30
DB Alternate Stood Curls
8x14
8x14
8x14
Bicep Cable Curl
12x20
10x22.5
8x25

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Drugs & Supps Sat 10/11 W6*
NAC
Flax
EAA's

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Drugs & Supps Sun 11/11 W6*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var
3.6iu GH

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Chest & Tri - 16:30 Mon 12/11 W7*
Bench
12x20
10x30
10x40
8x50
6x60
5x70
4x80
4x80 (spot assist on 4th)
Incline DB press
10x24
9Fx24
9Fx24
Decline DB Fly 
10x20
10x20
10x20
Cable Tricep Pushdown
12x25
12x27.5
7Fx27.5
DB Tricep Kickback
12x10
12x10
12x10

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*BackBiceps - 19:15 Tue 13/11 W7*
Rack Pull
10x20
10x60
10x100
5x140
5x180w
3x220 (Holy ****balls red face)
Yates Row
10x60
12x80
12x80
Chin Ups
6xBW
6xBW
5FxBW
Barbell Curl
12x22.5
12x25
12x30
Single Arm DB Rows
10x30
10x30
Hammer Curls Sat (seperate)
9x14
8x14

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
2ml Test E (R Quad)
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Legs 17:41 Wed 14/11 W7*
Linear Leg Press
12x53
12x53
10x93
10x133
8x173
6x213
5x253
5x273 (Personal Best)
Back Squat
12x20
10x60
5x100
5x120
Leg Curls Machine
10x65
9Fx65
8Fx65
Leg Extension Machine
10x75
10x75
10x75
Power Rack Calf Raise
10x80
10x80
10x80
10x80
Stretch 10 min
Crunch's
BWx30
BWx25 (Var cramp in abs!)

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Shoulders 19:05 Thur 15/11 W7*
Overhead Press
12x20
10x30
8x40
6x50
6x50
Shoulder Press (Plates)
10Fx60
9Fx60
8Fx60
Upright Cable Row
8Fx35
6Fx35
10x32.5
Face Down Rear Delt Raise
12x8
12x8
12x8
DB Sat Outward Fly
12x12
12x12
11x12
Barbell Shrugs
12x60
12x70
12x70

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Arms 18:55 Fri 16/11 W7*
Close Grip Bench
12x20
12x30
10x40
10x50
8x55
8x55
Cable Rope Overhead Tricep Extension
12x20
12x22.5
9Fx25
Tricep Rope Pushdowns
10x22.5
10x22.5
10x22.5
Barbell Curl
12x32.5
8x35
8x35
DB Alternate Stood Curls
10x14
10x14
10x14
Bicep Cable Curl
12x22.5
10x25
10x25

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Drugs & Supps Sat 17/11 W7*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var
0.25 Adex
50mg Prov

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Drugs & Supps Sun 18/11 W7*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Chest & Tri - 16:55 Mon 19/11 W8*
Flat DB Press
12x14
12x14
Bench
12x20
10x40
10x50
6x60
4x80
4x80
Incline DB press
12x24
10x26
9Fx26
Decline DB Fly 
12x20
10x20
10x20
Cable Tricep VBar Pushdown
12x27.5
10Fx27.5
10Fx27.5
DB Tricep Kickback
10x10
10x10
10x10
Crunch
BWx30
BWx25

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var
0.25 Adex
50mg Prov
2ml Test E (L Quad)


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Just a progress pic from today, week 8, day 6. Be gentle. :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Just a progress pic from today, week 8, day 6. Be gentle. :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 166101


 You have a pic from when you first started to compare buddy? Also do you have gyno?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You have a pic from when you first started to compare buddy? Also do you have gyno?


 In the first post on page 1 is my starter pics.

Dunno, I've always had moobs. :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> In the first post on page 1 is my starter pics.
> 
> Dunno, I've always had moobs. :confused1: :lol:


 Here you go mate can see your progress better now, you arms, shoulders and traps look fuller and look like you've lost bf around your stomach.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Here you go mate can see your progress better now, you arms, shoulders and traps look fuller and look like you've lost bf around your stomach.
> 
> View attachment 166103


 Ah very good thanks mate! :thumb

Is that good progress for 8 weeks? All my lifts have gone up... I've been to the gym 5 days a week not missing a single session. Calories have been above 3,300 every day. Have put on 10kg.

Tren in March for the cut? :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Ah very good thanks mate! :thumb
> 
> Is that good progress for 8 weeks? All my lifts have gone up... I've been to the gym 5 days a week not missing a single session. Calories have been above 3,300 every day. Have put on 10kg.
> 
> Tren in March for the cut? :whistling:


 10kg up, look like you have dropped body fat, all lifts up, can't ask for much more mate!!

im hoping for 7kg on bulk I've just started, get me to 17 stone.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Just a progress pic from today, week 8, day 6. Be gentle. :whistling:


 Like matt said, side by side your doing well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> 10kg up, look like you have dropped body fat, all lifts up, can't ask for much more mate!!
> 
> im hoping for 7kg on bulk I've just started, get me to 17 stone.


 Good stuff! Hopefully it doesn't fall over after the cycle heh.



T3RBO said:


> Like matt said, side by side your doing well mate :thumbup1:


 Cheers @T3RBO

Weight from 20/09/18 was 80kg.

Weight from 19/11/18 was 94kg.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Just done week 9's injection, 2 week left from today. Today's injection really hurt, as if the blue was blunt or serrated, not nice at all. Did debate changing it but thought "man the f**k up" was a better idea. :whistling:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Boom-shaka-laka.

*BackBiceps - 16:35 Tue 20/11 W8*
Rack Pull
10x20
10x40
Deadlift
10x80
5x110
3x150
Rack Pull
5x190
Yates Row
12x70
10x80
10x80
Chin Ups
7xBW
5FxBW
5FxBW
Barbell Curl
12x30
12x30
12x30
Single Arm DB Rows
10x30
10x30
10x30
Hammer Curls Sat (seperate)
10x14
8x14

*Macros*
Calories: 4,002g.
Protein: 217g.
Fat: 187g.
Carbs: 369g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Legs 18:50 Wed 21/12 W8*
Linear Leg Press
12x53
12x53
10x93
10x133
8x173
6x213
5x253
5x278 (Personal Best 2nd week running)
Leg Curls Machine
10x65
8Fx65
8Fx65
Leg Extension Machine
10x75
10x75
10x75
Leg Press Machine Calf Raise
12x100
12x110
12x120

*Macros*
Calories: 3,148g.
Protein: 217g.
Fat: 137g.
Carbs: 268g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Shoulders 16:05 Thur 22/11 (Home workout) W8*
DB Overhead Press
12x5
12x10
12x10
12x10
12x10
DB Lat Raises (Outward Fly)
10x10
12x10
12x10
12x10
Upright DB Row
12x10
12x10
12x10
DB Shrugs
12x12.5
12x12.5
12x12.5
Bent Over DB Row
12x12.5

*Macros*
Calories: 3,585g.
Protein: 176g.
Fat: 179g.
Carbs: 305g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Macros Fri 23/11 W8*
Calories: 3,384g.
Protein: 138g.
Fat: 164g.
Carbs: 306g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Arms 17:10 Sat 24/11 W8*
Close Grip Bench
12x20
12x20
12x30
10x40
10x50
8x60
8x60
Cable Rope Overhead Tricep Extension
11Fx25
9Fx25
9Fx25
Tricep Rope Pushdowns
10x22.5
10x22.5
10x22.5
Barbell Curl
10x35
10x35
10x35
DB Alternate Stood Curls
8x16
8x16
8x16
Bicep Cable Curl
10x22.5
10x22.5
10x22.5

*Macros*
Calories: 3,518g.
Protein: 147g.
Fat: 167g.
Carbs: 349g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Macros Sun 25/11 W8*
Calories: N/A.
Protein: N/A.
Fat: N/A.
Carbs: N/A.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MrSilver said:


> Boom-shaka-laka.
> 
> *BackBiceps - 16:35 Tue 20/11 W8*
> Rack Pull
> ...


 Hi mate, just a suggestion/ observation

There's a lot of upper back exercises on your back day and not much lower back work.

Also you may want to look at putting a few days between back and leg workouts. You'll benefit from that for sure.

You could easy take the Yates rows out of back day and add an RDL on your squat/ leg day to blast your Hams/ glutes and lower back.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Hi mate, just a suggestion/ observation
> 
> There's a lot of upper back exercises on your back day and not much lower back work.
> 
> ...


 Ok well I'm open to suggestions so appreciate your input endo!

I have moved the workouts to Chest/Tri, Back/Bi, Rest, Legs, Shoulders, Arms, Rest.

I will look into doing RDL's from next week onward chap. Thanks!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Ok well I'm open to suggestions so appreciate your input endo!
> 
> I have moved the workouts to Chest/Tri, Back/Bi, Rest, Legs, Shoulders, Arms, Rest.
> 
> I will look into doing RDL's from next week onward chap. Thanks!


 How i train mate


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> How i train mate


 Exactly as that? Nice!

*Chest & Tri - 18:35 Mon 26/11 W9*
Bench
12x20
10x30
10x40
10x50
8x60
5x80
4x80
4x80
Incline DB press
10x28
9x28
7Fx28
Decline DB Fly 
10x20
10x20
8Fx20
Cable Tricep VBar Pushdown
12x27.5
9Fx30
7Fx30
DB Tricep Kickback
10x10
10x10
10x10

*Macros*
Calories: N/A.
Protein: N/A.
Fat: N/A.
Carbs: N/A.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var
0.25 Adex
50mg Prov
2ml Test E (R Quad)

--------------------------------------------------------------

*BackBiceps - 13:45 Tue 27/11 W9*
Rack Pull
12x20
10x40
10x60
8x100
5x140
5x180
3x220 (No grip / friction burn)
Yates Row
12x80
12x80
12x80
Chin Ups
7xBW
7xBW
5FxBW
Cable Row
12x50
10x60
10x60
Single Arm DB Rows
10x30
10x30
Hammer Curls Sat (seperate)
10x14
10x14
Cycling 10 min 88 cal 3.4 km

*Macros*
Calories: 3,133.
Protein: 155g.
Fat: 157g.
Carbs: 272g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Macros Wed 28/11 W9*
Calories: 3,347.
Protein: 132g.
Fat: 156g.
Carbs: 337g.

*Drugs & Supps*
NAC
Flax
EAA's
50mg Var
50mg Prov
0.25 Adex


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MrSilver said:


> Exactly as that? Nice!
> 
> *Chest & Tri - 18:35 Mon 26/11 W9*
> Bench
> ...


 Not not exactly as that, but bro split, my current routine for next month is at start of my journal


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Not not exactly as that, but bro split, my current routine for next month is at start of my journal


 Ah nice I'll have to check it out for some ideas!

Got pretty bad diarrhea yesterday and even worse today. Managed to do Shoulders yesterday but really struggling to hype myself up for arms today due to it... :mellow:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Went to do my last injection and only 0.5ml left in the bottle. I've been super careful drawing 2ml each time. TM Test-E seem to be 1-1.5ml under per vial. Didn't bother injecting the 0.5ml, not worth the hassle. For that reason cycle is finished in terms of test and var. Now to wait it out for PCT!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Went to do my last injection and only 0.5ml left in the bottle. I've been super careful drawing 2ml each time. TM Test-E seem to be 1-1.5ml under per vial. Didn't bother injecting the 0.5ml, not worth the hassle. For that reason cycle is finished in terms of test and var. Now to wait it out for PCT!


 That's a bit of a pisser! I would of done the 1/2 ml though lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> That's a bit of a pisser! I would of done the 1/2 ml though lol


 Last weeks jab really dragged/nicked and I couldn't be arsed with the agro for 0.5ml. :whistling:

Might be placebo but I feel weaker already lol.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Last weeks jab really dragged/nicked and I couldn't be arsed with the agro for 0.5ml. :whistling:
> 
> Might be placebo but I feel weaker already lol.


 See you need it :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Save it till your next cycle. There will be others, guarantee it!!

no going back now, Silver


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Will be updating this later but still going strong, PB on the LLP 5 weeks running now! 5x293kg today, video to come later. :thumb


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Jesus, no update for a long time!

Can't be arsed to sit writing macros out so here's my workouts, and as far as supps go I've been on the transition period between Cycle and PCT so not a lot happening there either!

As of the next Monday coming I start my PCT.



> *PCT Week 13-15 (begin 21days after last Test E jab)*
> Clomid 50/50/50mg ED *week 13-15.*
> Nolva 20/20/20mg ED *week 13-15.*


 Still hitting personal best on the LLP every week. Bench, OHP and Squat progress is slow and steady.






*Legs 14:00 Wed 29/11 W9*
Linear Leg Press
12x53
12x73
10x93
10x133
8x173
6x213
5x253
5x283 (Personal Best 3rd week running)
Squat
10x20
10x40
10x60
8x80
6x100
Leg Curls Machine
10x65
10x65
8Fx65
Leg Extension Machine
10x75
10x75
11x75
Leg Press Machine Calf Raise
12x120
11Fx120
11Fx120

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Shoulders 14:05 Fri 30/11 W9*
Overhead Press
12x20
10x30
8x40
5x50
4Fx55
Shoulder Press (Plates)
12x40
10x60
10x60
Upright Cable Row
10x32.5
8Fx32.5
8x32.5
Face Down Rear Delt Raise
12x8
12x9
DB Curl 12x9
12x9
DB Sat Outward Fly
10x14
10x14
10x14
DB Curl 10x14
Barbell Shrugs
12x70
12x75
12x80

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Chest & Tri - 14:00 Mon 03/12 W10*
Bench
12x20
10x30
10x40
10x50
8x60
4x80
4x80
4x80
Incline DB press
9x28
9x28
8x28
Decline DB Fly 
10x20
10x20
10x20
Cable Tricep VBar Pushdown
12x27.5
12x27.5
10x27.5
DB Tricep Kickback
10x10
10x10
10x10
Cycling 8 min 75 cal 2.7 km

--------------------------------------------------------------

*BackBiceps - 15:25 Tue 4/12 W10*
Yates Row
12x20
12x40
10x60
10x80
10x82.5
10x85
Chin Ups
8xBW
4FxBW
5xBW
Wide Grip Lat Pull
12x40
12x45
11x50
Cable Row
12x60
10Fx65
12x65
Single Arm DB Rows
10x30
10x30
10x30
DB Curls Stood
10x14
10x14
10x14

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Legs 15:44 Thur 06/11 W10*
Linear Leg Press
12x53
12x73
10x93
10x133
10x173
8x213
5x253 (knees aching)
5x288 (Personal Best 4th week running)
Leg Curls Machine
10x65
5Fx70
10x67.5
Leg Extension Machine
10x77.5
10x80
10x82.5
LLP Calf Raise
12x53
12x93
12x113
12x133

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Shoulders 13:00-14:28 Fri 07/12 W10*
Overhead Press
12x20
10x30
8x40
5x50
5x55
5x55
Upright Cable Row
10x32.5
10x32.5
10x32.5
10x32.5
Shoulder Press (Plates)
10x60
10x65
9Fx67.5
8Fx67.5
DB Sat Outward Fly
2x16 (Wow - feels to heavy)
10x14
10x14
10x14
Barbell Shrugs
10x70
10x90
9Fx100
Crunch
30xBW
20xBW (Ab cramp)
20xBW (Ab cramp)
Plank
50s
60s
Cycling 21 min 209 cal 7.55 km

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Chest & Tri - 16:40 Mon 10/12 W11*
Bench
12x20
10x30
10x40
8x60
5x80
5x80
4x80
Incline DB press
9Fx28
7Fx28
7Fx28
Decline DB Fly 
12x20
12x20
10Fx20
Cable Tricep VBar Pushdown
12x27.5
12x27.5
10Fx27.5
DB Tricep Kickback
10x10
10x10
10x10

--------------------------------------------------------------

*BackBiceps - 13:37 Tue 11/12 W11*
Yates Row
12x20
12x40
10x60
10x85
10x85
9Fx85 (poor form 6,7,8,9)
Chin Ups
9xBW
6FxBW
5FxBW
Wide Grip Lat Pull
10x50
10x50
10x50
Cable Row
10x60
10x60
10x60
Single Arm DB Rows
10x32
10x32
10x32 (heart hammering)
DB Curls Stood
10x14
10x14
10x14
Cycling 10 min 97 cal 3.5 km

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Legs - 12:46 Thur 13/11 W11*
Linear Leg Press
12x53
12x73
10x93
10x133
10x173
8x213
5x253
5x293 (Personal Best 5th week running)
Squat
10x20
10x60
5x100
5x120
Led down smith machine press (feet-bar)
10x20
10x40
10x60 (the burn is real)
10x80 (ow!!)
Forward closed feet (smith) squat
10x80
10x80
10x80
LPM Calf Raise
10x100
10x120
10x120
9Fx120(shaking)
Crunch
30xBW
25xBW

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Shoulders 12:05 Fri 14/12 W11*
Overhead Press
12x20
10x30
10x40
5x50
5x57 (bounce reps..)
4Fx57 (bounce reps..)
Upright Cable Row
10x32.5
8Fx35
10x35
8Fx35
Shoulder Press (Plates)
10x60
9Fx70
9Fx70
Cable Outward Fly (Indiv)
9Fx7.5
8x7.5
8x7.5
Barbell Shrugs
10x100
10x100
10x100
Shoulder Press Machine
6Fx50
Crunch
30xBW
30xBW (Ab cramp)
Cycling 10 min 94 cal 3.3 km

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Arms 16:17 Sat 15/12 W11*
Close Grip Bench
12x20
12x20
12x40
10x60
10x60
8x60
Cable Rope Overhead Tricep Extension
12x25
8x25
8x25
Tricep Rope Pushdowns
11x22.5
10x22.5
10x22.5
Barbell Curl
11x35
12x35
11x35
DB Alternate Stood Curls
8x16
8x16
8x16
Bicep Cable Curl
12x22.5
12x22.5
12x22.5
Cycling 5 min 54 cal 2 km

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Chest & Tri - 19:15 Mon 17/12 W12*
Incline DB press
12x12
10x20
10x20
7Fx28
8x28
8x28
Flat DB Press
7Fx28
7x28
7x28
Decline DB Fly 
12x20
9x22
8x22
Incline Chest Press (Plates)
9Fx4
Dips
10xBW
7FxBW
7FxBW
Incline Chest Press (Plates)
11Fx40
8Fx40
Cable Tricep VBar Pushdown
9Fx27.5
7Fx27.5
7Fx27.5

--------------------------------------------------------------

*BackBiceps - 15:03 Tue 18/12 W12*
Rack Pull
12x20
10x60
10x100
6x140
6x180
3x220 (poor form)
Yates Row
12x20
10x60
10x85
10x85
10x85
Chin Ups
8xBW
6FxBW
5xBW
Wide Grip Lat Pull
10x40
12x50
12x55
Wide Bar Cable Row
12x40
12x45
12x50
Single Arm DB Rows
10x34
10x34
DB Curls Stood
12x14
12x14
12x14


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey guys! Long time no see! :thumbup1:

Ran out of Nolva after 5 days of PCT (due to miscalculating my stock) so only running Clomid at 50mg/day now with no Nolva at 20mg/day.

Still working out plenty, food and diet has been completely hit and miss since mid December. Once I've ate my way through the Xmas gifts I'm hoping I start getting a bit of a grip on it again.

Gonna start mixing up exercises with each session as I feel like I've been hammering some of these exercises like a robot.

Will also be aiming to workout 4-5 days a week still with some more cardio.

Also focusing more on diet, not necessarily eating less, just eating more of the right foods e.g. eggs, meat, grains, etc. :whistling:

*Legs - 14:30 Thur 20/12 W12*
Linear Leg Press (have a cold/flu ?)
12x53
10x93
10x133
10x173
8x213
6x253
6x293
LPP Calf Raise
10x53
10x73
10x93
10x113
10x133
10x153
Leg Abductor Machine
10x40
10x50
10x60
Leg Adductor Machine
10x60
10x60
10x60

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Shoulders - 16:20 Fri 21/12 W12 (Home Workout)*
DB Shoulder Rolls
10x12.5
10x12.5
10x12.5
DB Outward Flys
10x12.5
10x12.5
10x12.5
DB Overhead Press
10x12.5
10x12.5
10x12.5
DB Frontward Fly (1xDB)
10x12.5
10x12.5
10x12.5
DB Shrugs
12x12.5
12x12.5
12x12.5

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Arms 12:50 Sat 22/12 W12*
Close Grip Bench
12x20
12x20
10x40
10x62.5
8x62.5
6x62.5
Cable Rope Overhead Tricep Extension
10x27.5
10x27.5
10x27.5
Tricep Rope Pushdowns
11x25
10x25
8x27.5
Barbell Curl
10x35
10x35
10x35
DB Alternate Stood Curls
10x16
9x16
9x16
Bicep Cable Curl
10x25
8x27.5
8x27.5

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Shoulders 14:40 Fri 28/12 W13*
Overhead Press
10x20
10x30
10x40
5x50
5x50
5x50
Upright Cable Row
10x32.5
10x35
9x35
Shoulder Press (Plates)
10x70
8Fx75
8x75
Cable Outward Fly (Indiv)
6Fx7.5
6x7.5
6x7.5
Barbell Shrugs
10x100
10x100
10x100
Crunch
20xBW
25xBW
Cycling 10 min 89 cal 3.2 km

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Arms 14:16 Sat 29/12 W13*
Close Grip Bench
12x20
12x30
10x40
8x62.5
8x62.5
6x62.5
Barbell Curl
8x37.5
8x37.5
8x37.5
Cable Bicep Curl (Indv)
10x7.5
10x7.5
10x7.5
Tricep Rope Pushdowns
10x27.5
10x27.5
9x27.5
DB Alternate Stood Curls
10x16
8x16
10x16
Bicep Cable Bar Curl
9Fx27.5
6Fx27.5
8x27.5

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Chest & Tri 15:04 Mon 31/12 W14*
Bench
12x20
10x30
10x40
10x60
7x70
5x70
Incline DB press
7Fx28
6Fx28
6Fx26
Dips
10xBW
10xBW
10xBW
Cable Bar Pushdown
10x27.5
9Fx30 (poor form)
7x27.5
Cable Chest Fly (Stood)
10x10
10x12.5
10x12.5

--------------------------------------------------------------

*NEW YEAR W1 MON/TUE/THUR/SAT [4/5]*

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Chest & Tri 15:04 Mon 31/12 W14*
Bench
12x20
10x30
10x40
10x60
7x70
5x70
Incline DB press
7Fx28
6Fx28
6Fx26
Dips
10xBW
10xBW
10xBW
Cable Bar Pushdown
10x27.5
9Fx30 (poor form)
7x27.5
Cable Chest Fly (Stood)
10x10
10x12.5
10x12.5

--------------------------------------------------------------

*BackBiceps 14:48 Tue 01/01 W14*
Rack Pull
12x20
10x60
8x100
8x140
10x140
10x140
Yates Row
10x60
10x65
10x70
Chin Ups
8xBW
5xBW
4FxBW
Wide Bar Cable Row
10x50
10x50
10x50
Wide Grip Lat Pull
10x55
10x55
10x55
DB Curls Sat 60* Incline
8x14
8x14
7x14
Cycling 10 min 92 cal 3.3 km

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Legs - 13:10-14:08 Thur 03/01 W14*
Linear Leg Press
12x53
10x93
10x133
10x173
8x213
6x253
3x298 (wow)
1x293
Forward closed feet (smith) squat
10x80
10x80
10x80 (FML)
Led down smith machine press (feet-bar)
10x60 (the burn is real)
10x80
10x80
10x80
LLP Calf Raise 7 outwards & 7 straight
7,7x93
7,7x113
7,7x133
7,7x133
Crunch
30xBW
30xBW
20xBW

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Arms 14:55-15:56 Sat 05/01 W14*
Close Grip Bench
12x20
12x30
10x40
10x50
8x62.5
8x62.5
7x62.5
Barbell Curl
9x37.5
9x37.5
9x37.5
Cable Bicep Curl (Indv)
10x7.5 (Burn)
10x7.5
10x7.5
Tricep Rope Pushdowns
10x30
9x30
8Fx30
DB Alternate Stood Curls
10x14
10x16
10x16 (barely)
H Bar SkullCrushers
10x10
10x12.5
8Fx14.5


----------

